# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Sugerencia para la sección videos

## Xavi-Z

Bueno, aquí va mi sugerencia para la sección de videos a ver que os parece. Sería realizar una especie de festival de magia, es decir, nuestro FISM particular. Se establecerian una serie de categorías a concurso (close-up, mentalismo, cartomagia... ) y subiriamos rutinas en la categoría en la que quisieramos concursar (dejando un tiempo prudencial para que todos nos preparasemos las rutinas). Habría que establecer un plazo para presentar los videos al concurso y otro plazo de votaciones. Esta claro que en el foro participan usuarios de distintos niveles, por lo que tendríamos que establecer también distintos niveles en las categorías (iniciación y avanzado, por ejemplo). Las votaciones no se harían por el sistema de encuesta, creo que lo mejor sería crear un post de votaciones y que cada usuario postease ahí sus votos. Puede ser divertido. ¿Que os parece? Si prospera desarrollamos la idea. Hay que establacer bases del concurso, plazos, etc.

PD: Y si Mariano quiere premiar con algo a los ganadores de cada categoría pues mejor... :P 

Feliz Navidad a todos!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bases y Lista de Participantes: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=3429

----------


## YaGo

A mí me parece bien, pero justo ahora es época de exámenes (Dentro de muy poco). Yo puedo sacar un rato (porque soy un vago) , pero habrá muchos que no puedan hacerlo.

Por otro lado ¿Cómo calibramos si un usuario es avanzado, medio o principiante?. Quiero decir, yo llevo 7 meses, hay usuarios que llevan más de 10 años, por lo tanto yo soy principiante, pero en 7 meses se aprende mucho más que en dos. No sé si me explico.

Y como dices, habría que delimitar las reglas de tiempo de rutina, fechas máximas, modalidad de magia, etc, etc...

----------


## eidanyoson

Bien, como preparar algo de ese calibre lleva bastante tiempo, probablemente no pille ya en horas de exámenes, de todas maneras siempre, pongamos la fecha que pongamos, siempre habrá gente al que le pille mal y genet q le pille muy bien, es inevitable. La mejor forma de solucionarlo es dar bastante margen, para que así tengas tiempo antes o si no muy cerca de la fecha de plazo.

 Lo de los premios no es mala idea, hace poco (unos meses) Mariano hizo un pequeño concurso de videos y premió al ganador (creo que fue Ella, si me equivoco rectificadme). Así que a lo mejor se anima como patrocinador jejeje.

 De todas maneras aunque no hubiera ni un solo premio, la idea es estupenda. A ver si nos animamos y entre todos organizamos algo que realmente merezca la pena.

 Contad conmigo para aportar ideas o lo que pueda  :P

----------


## TOTEM

Me parece una idea genial y sobre todo lo que dice Yago de las categorias por experiencia (claro que es un poco dificil de hacer esa clasificación). En cualquier caso a mi me gustaría participar aunque solo fuera para que tras ver algun video mio me pudiérais dar cañilla con mis fallos y así ir subsanándolos. Además creo que esto va a descubrir un torrete de talento de lo miembros de este foro (me da a mi en la nariz que hay autenticos genios rondando por aquí).

Un saludo y a ver si hay suerte y se hace.

TOTEM

----------


## Xavi-Z

Bueno, parece que de momento gusta la idea. Voy desarrollando algunas cosas a ver que os parecen.

*Categorias del concurso*
Esta claro que cartomagia y numismagia es la tónica general en la sección de videos y deberán ser las que más participación tengan. Pero la idea es ver magia de todo tipo que siempre lo mismo la verdad es que a veces cansa. Lo ideal es que sean lo más generales posibles para tener el número máximo de videos por categoría. Por ejemplo, Close-up.
Respecto a los distintos niveles. Ufff, es lo más complicado. Vamos a partir de la base de que el concurso es una experiencia en la que todos podemos aprender muchas cosas y en la que vamos compartir nuestra magia con los demás. La idea es que participe todo el mundo (casi todo el mundo tiene una camara digital) y aparte de lo complicado que resulta distinguir a un usuario novel de uno medio si establecemos muchas subcategorias al final habrá dos videos por cada una. Yo propongo dos niveles: Novel y Senior. Y propongo dos criterios para establecer que usuarios pertenecen a cada nivel, teniendo en cuenta que no necesariamente el nivel de cada uno no depende exclusivamente del tiempo que hace que empezamos (más bien de la calidad del tiempo invertido). Primer criterio: el tiempo (no hay más remedio), menos de dos años: novel y más de dos años: senior. Y segundo criterio: el de cada usuario cuando suba el video. Creo que nadie mejor que nosotros sabe en que nivel estamos. Bueno a mi es lo que se me ocurre de momento.

*Plazos*
Creo que se debería preparar todo con tiempo, en principio podriamos dar tres meses para que todos nos fuesemos preparando la rutina y durante todo el mes de Abril (que además tiene la semana santa por medio) se abriría el plazo para enviar los videos. Luego el mes de Mayo podría estar dedicado a las votaciones.

*Como debe ser la rutina (duración del video, contenido...)*
La idea sería preparar una rutina con varios juegos enlazados. En principio no estamos limitados por el tamaño del archivo ya que tenemos los servidores que utilizamos habitualmente que permiten subir hasta 200 megas, sin embargo, por no manejar archivos excesivamente grandes (hay que tener consideración con los usuarios que no tienen conexiones a internet de banda ancha) limitaría la duración de la rutina de 5 a 10 minutos,  pero bueno, como decidamos entre todos. 

*Sistema de votaciones*
Una vez finalizado el plazo de presentación de videos, se podría abrir un post en el que cada usuario emitiese sus votos. No podría hacerse por sistema de encuesta para evitar que un mismo usuario votase varias veces. Cada usuario podría votar con punto a un video en cada categoría y nivel, respondiendo en el post de votaciones. 

Así por encima es lo que se me ocurre ¿Más ideas?

----------


## JoeKaos

Yo tambien estoy de acuerdo con la iniciativa que ha tenido Xavi-Z, y me gustaría añadir una "mejora" al sistema de puntuación que espero sea de vuestro agrado  :Wink:  . El sistema sería el siguiente: 

Cada uno (o una en caso de ser mujer) tiene que dar tres votos, obviamente a los tres videos que más le han gustado. El primer voto valdría 3 puntos, el segundo 2 y el tercero 1. De esta forma evitariamos lo que siempre pasa, que a una persona le hayan gustado mucho dos o tres videos y no tenga mas remedio que votar solo a uno, con lo cual, los otros dos videos que le hayan gustado tambien se llevan una parte de la puntuación (en total cada usuario tendría que dar 6 puntos, 3 al primero, 2 al segundo y 1 al tercero).

Espero que os guste la mejora que os he presentado, yo creo que es más efectiva que el típico sistema de dar un solo voto, porque a muchos de nosotros nos hace dudar sobre que video elegir  :Wink:  

Un saludo!!

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Cada uno (o una en caso de ser mujer) tiene que dar tres votos, obviamente a los tres videos que más le han gustado. El primer voto valdría 3 puntos, el segundo 2 y el tercero 1. De esta forma evitariamos lo que siempre pasa, que a una persona le hayan gustado mucho dos o tres videos y no tenga mas remedio que votar solo a uno, con lo cual, los otros dos videos que le hayan gustado tambien se llevan una parte de la puntuación (en total cada usuario tendría que dar 6 puntos, 3 al primero, 2 al segundo y 1 al tercero).


Me parece estupendo ese sistema. Anotado en la bases del concurso... :P

Saludos.

----------


## TOTEM

Tremendo Xavi, como te lo has currado en un momento, esto parece que va a arrancar. Una duda, ¿los videos centrados en las manos o de cuerpo entero?

Un saludo

TOTEM

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Tremendo Xavi, como te lo has currado en un momento, esto parece que va a arrancar. Una duda, ¿los videos centrados en las manos o de cuerpo entero?


En principio como requiera el efecto o a gusto del usuario. En cartomagia la tónica general es plano del tapete pero en otras disciplinas esto varía (plano americano, cuerpo completo, etc.)

Saludos.  :Wink:

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Me parece una idea excelente Xavi, lo que no estoy de acuerdo es de hacerlo dentro de tanto tiempo, estaría bueno hacerlo en éstos  días, nose, me parece a mi. Un saludo !!!

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Me parece una idea excelente Xavi, lo que no estoy de acuerdo es de hacerlo dentro de tanto tiempo, estaría bueno hacerlo en éstos  días, nose, me parece a mi. Un saludo !!!


Juan, las razones por las que sugiero tanto tiempo son varias, primero, para prepararse bien la rutina, segundo, para que participe el mayor número de usuarios (si lo hacemos en un par de días habrá muchos usuarios que no se enteren) y tercero por lo que comentaban antes YaGo y Eidanyoson de que hay gente que le vendrá mal ahora o le vendrá mal después y con tanto tiempo para prepararlo no hay excusa, je je. 

Esto va bien, ya lo estoy viendo ¡BIENVENIDOS AL PRIMER FESTIVAL INTERNACIONAL DE MAGIA MAGIAPOTAGIA!  :D

----------


## ExTrEm0

OK, yo también me apunto. Por mí vale. Solo una pregunta (a lo mejor ya esta contestada pero creo que no). ¿Cuántos videos podrá colgar cada usuario? Un saludo y mucha magia!!

----------


## Xavi-Z

> OK, yo también me apunto. Por mí vale. Solo una pregunta (a lo mejor ya esta contestada pero creo que no). ¿Cuántos videos podrá colgar cada usuario? Un saludo y mucha magia!!


Cada usuario puede participar con un video en cada categoría. Por ejemplo presentar una rutina en cartomagia y otra distinta en numismagia.

Venga ¿Quien más se apunta? :D

----------


## halexx

Esta mu bien esa idea   , me ha gustado

 :D

----------


## Ella

yo si me apuntaria si es en abril... por los examenes y tal.
pero hay que recalcar que seria conveniente que los videos no pesen mucho para asi poder ver todos y emitir un voto justo. un video de la misma duracion puede variar muchisimo en mb si esta en avi o WMV.
lamentablemente en numismagia y gran parte de micromagia el hecho de  bajar la calidad de imagen muchas veces dificulta la nitidez, simplemente deja de verse el objeto o aparecen sombras raras, sobre todo si se quiere grabar con cuerpo y cara   :Lol:  
igualmente hay gente que valora mas una tecnica dificil (mal o bien realizada), un efecto determinado, que la creatividad, o que haya o no magia... por tanto yo tengo otra idea para puntuar:
- que haya un voto de entendidos que sumados diran los 3 mejores video de cada apartado.
- el voto popular (como dijo joe) sera dando de 3 a 1 puntos a 3 videos de cada categoria. convendria tambien decir las razones y a ser posibles que sean convincentes, no solo: "porque mola" o algo asi.
- a esos 3 videos de cada seccion del voto de entendidos se le sumara:

3 puntos ------ si es el mas votado segun el voto popular
2 puntos----- si es el 2º mas votado
1 punto-------- si es el 3º mas votado

----------


## eidanyoson

Por lo que se ve esto parece que marcha genial!!
 Veo que lo que la gene está menos de acuerdo es en el sistema de puntuación, ya que se han propuesto varios sistemas distintos (Ella no termino de entender del todo el tuyo, lo siento)
 Yo también propuse hace mucho tiempo uno para una idea similar a esta que al final en mi caso no prosperó (ojalá esta si).

 Pienso que sería mejor que dar 3, 2 o 1 puntos y ya está a los videos que más nos gusten se podría profundizar un poco más; dar esos mismos puntos pero en 3 subcateforias, a saber:

creatividad (de uno a 3 puntos)

técnica      (de uno a 3 puntos)

efecto mágico. (Idem)

Saldría un máximo de 9 puntos por video, lo cual provocaría más claridad en los resultados finales. A parte se podría establecer diversas categorias en los ganadores:

el video ganador total jeje

el más creativo

con mejor técnica 

más impactante mágicamente hablando.

 De todas maneras, lo de los entendidos valorando los videos me gusta.

 El plazo de abril me parece bien, auque casi se puede adelantar a marzo y hacer un concurso por trimestre (es medio broma).

 Otra de las cssas es que el video tendría que subirse al menos en 3 (dos mínimo) sitios distintos (por ejemplo rapidshare, megaupload y putfile) para asegurar que TODOS los participantes puedan ver y votar TODOS los videos.

 Estaría bien que Mariano autorizara a todos los participantes el acceso al area secreta o en su defecto, los videos del concurso fueran a una sección donde tuvieran acceso solo los participantes, para evitar desvelar trucos a los que todos sabemos y no huiera problema de comentar cosas.

 De momento no se me "esscurre" nada más. Volveré jeje.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Bueno vamos por partes.

Las fechas definitivamente pueden quedar cerradas. Durante todo el mes de Abril se pueden enviar los videos al festival y el mes de Mayo se dedicará a las votaciones. 

Respecto al tamaño del video pues creo que el formato wmv da buena relación calidad-tamaño, aunque el que mejor relación ofrece es un archivo avi comprimido en divx. Lo único que el divx es más complicado de codificar (necesitas software específico) y no lo soportan la mayoría de los editores de video (por ejemplo, Windows Movie Maker). Primero hay que montar el video, grabarle en un formato como wmv y después pasarlo a divx. En cualquier caso, si alguien ve que le queda un video excesivamente grande y no consigue una buena relación entre el tamaño y la calidad que me mande un privado y se lo comprimo en divx. Lo que esta claro es que los archivos no van a ser pequeños ya que estamos hablando de videos más largos de lo que habitualmente se suben, pero tenemos que intentar que sean lo menos pesado posible. Tampoco debemos enviar formatos que no reconozca el Reproductor de Windows con el mov y otros.  Cuando tengamos todo lo del festival cerrado incluiré un enlace a un paquete de codecs gratuito que permite reproducir en el Windows Media Player casi cualquier formato de video.

Ella, lo del voto de entendidos me ha gustado, me parece una idea estupenda. Lo podemos llamar "El Comite Mágico" je, je. Ni mucho menos se trata de minusvalorar la opinión de nadie, pero hay que tener claro que contamos con muchos usuarios en este foro que por su experiencia, sus años de dedicación y, en algunos casos, su prestigio reconocido, pueden aportar una valoración de los videos en aspectos que a muchos se nos escapan, como timing, construcción, impacto mágico, originalidad, etc. Todos sabemos quienes son y ahora solo queda invitarles a participar, tanto en las votaciones como en el festival mandando videos.  :117:  

Bueno, ahora el tema de las votaciones. En el mes de Abril se abrirán dos post-it uno para todos los usuarios y otro para "El Comite Mágico" (me gusta el nombre). Cada usuario deberá responder con los votos que aporta a cada video con el sistema que comentó Joe. De la suma de los votos populares junto con el sistema que ha comentado Ella del "Comite Mágico" saldrán los ganadores de cada categoría. A parte de eso se podría ver la posibilidad de que "El Comite Mágico" otorgase un premio especial al mejor video de magia. Lo podemos ver más adelante si prospera todo. Cada usuario que vote debe intentar dar las razones por las que ha decidido votar ese video y no otro. Así aprendemos todos.

Por último y quizás lo más importante, estaría bien contar con el visto bueno de Mariano ya que hay cosas que necesitarán de su intervención como administrador del foro. 

Tengo preparadas ya las bases del festival y las voy modificando con las nuevas sugerencias. 

Saludos.

----------


## Ella

en serio que no lo entiendes? lo explicare mas despacito por privado...
me parece tu idea bien de puntuar por separado solo que es de mucho trabajo, por lo menos yo no podria votar algo de cartomagia porque no se si una tecnica esta bien o mal....creo que es mejor puntuar en conjunto, un 3,2 o 1 y luego decir porque, en el porque hablas de la tecnica o creatividad....pero por separado va a ser muy lioso.
lo del divx es muy buena idea, el nero te los convierte de avi a divx, solo que a lo mejor algunas personas no puedan reproducir divx en su ordenador por los codec y todo eso.
ahora falta hacer el comite de magos...

----------


## Xavi-Z

Parece que hay conflicto con el sistema de votaciones.

Lo que comentas Eidanyonson es lo ideal, puntuar cada video en distintos aspectos (originalidad, técnica, construcción...) pero quizás complica mucho todo, y lo cierto es que sería estupendo porque cada participante tendría una valoración de su rutina muy específica. No deberíamos complicar mucho las cosas. Y lo del hacer un festival cada x tiempo me parece estupendo, de verdad, ojalá salga este y podamos hacer uno todos los años, el Festival Anual de Magia Magiapotagia. je je

Quizás el mejor sistema de puntuación es el comentado hasta ahora. Cada usuario puede votar tres videos en cada categoría con 3 puntos al primero, 2 puntos al segundo y 1 punto al tercero. De la suma de todos los votos tendremos un ganador "popular" en cada categoría.

En relación con el "Comite Mágico" se puede utilizar el mismo sistema de puntuación y de la suma de todos los votos otorgar un "Premio Especial del Jurado" a cada categoría. ¿Que os parece?

----------


## Ella

la idea de eidan es buena si se hace una suma de puntos totales segun la presentacion, tecnica, etc, etc, por el video votado, para sacar asi una puntuacion total por video..pero eso es muy dificil hacerlo.
teneis que daros cuenta que hay muchisima gente que nunca ha leido un libro teorico, muchos otros no les parece imporante la presentacion, otros tantos ver solo tecnica les parece algo maravilloso....ya habeis visto la cantidad de adulaciones que habian por cada video cuando estaba en el area abierta...
por eso digo que prime el voto del jurado, es decir, que ellos elijan un posible 1º 2º y 3º puesto segun cada apartado magico (close up, numismagia, etc), seguramente al dar sus razones hablaran de la presentacion, originalidad, y la tecnica aplicada, asi como la historia etc, etc....
luego si a ese 1º puesto en el voto popular ha recibido la mayor cantidad de votos pues se le da 3 puntos mas que se les suma a sus puntos totales que le dio el comite..tambien puede ocurrir que el que haya recibido mas puntos sea el 2º o 3º, incluso ninguno de los dos...pues para ese va los 3 puntos.
otra cosa, por ahora lo de "premios" dejemoslo aparte, con participar creo que todos estaremos contentos, sera una oportunidad de enseñar un trabajo de un mes de preparacion   :Wink: 
yo misma seguramente vote un 3 en el apartado de cartomagia al que mas me divierta...y habran cientos de juegos mejores pero que mi ignorancia no me permitira apreciarlos.
hay personas a las que no les gusta la manipulacion porque la ven como algo evidente y prefieren un video simple de back and fond mediocre en el que aparece una mano, carta y antebrazo...

----------


## Xavi-Z

A ver si te he entendido Ella. Lo que sugieres es que se forme un Jurado que evalue todos los videos y que sea ese jurado el que punte y decida los ganadores. 

Y luego que los videos más votados por los usuarios populares sean premiados con una serie de puntos.

A mi me parece bien en principio. A ver que opinan los demás. Otra cosa es enganchar al jurado para que se vea todos los videos.  :Wink:

----------


## Ella

> A ver si te he entendido Ella. Lo que sugieres es que se forme un Jurado que evalue todos los videos y que sea ese jurado el que punte y decida los ganadores. 
> 
> Y luego que los videos más votados por los usuarios populares sean premiados con una serie de puntos.
> 
> A mi me parece bien en principio. A ver que opinan los demás. Otra cosa es enganchar al jurado para que se vea todos los videos.


noooooooooo, que el jurado diga los posibles 1º,2º y3º sumando los puntos que ellos den, a la vez votaremos nosotros, y el mas votado se le sume 3 puntos (por decir algo) a los puntos que le dio el jurado, a lo mejor el mas votado para nosotros es el 3º o 2º e incluso este puede remontar quedando 1º

----------


## eidanyoson

De verdad que no termino de entenderlo Ella, ¿eso quiere decir que entonces solo tienen oportunidad los 3 videos que eligan el "comite mágico" (también me gusta el nombre jeje) de ganar? ¿o de que si el popular coincide con uno de ellos recibe los puntos que le otorgaron los del comité? ¿y si no nada de nada?. 
 Por cierto, que lo del sistema de votación que propuse si es muy complicado pues nada. Tampoco pretendo fastidiar a nadie jeej. Pero el jurado si que podría hablar de los videos y así tendriamos todos una valoración "profesional"  de nuestro trabajo. Para mi eso es más importante que salir vencedor o lo que sea. (El problema es q a lo mejor eso es mucho curre y no es plan, no sé).
 En fin sigamos, sigamos, esto mola.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Ahhhhh creo que lo he entendido. A ver si hay suerte. :roll:

Ella, propones que el jurado seleccione tres videos por categoria (que serían los finalistas) y después nosotros sobre esos videos finalistas, votemos al mejor y el que más puntos saque de esa votación popular recibirá tres puntos.

Un ejemplo:
El Comite Magico decide que los videos finalistas en numismagia son:

1. Video de Juan - 19 Puntos
2. Video de Pepe - 17 Puntos
3. Video de Luis - 16 Puntos

Se procede a la votación popular sobre esos tres videos y el que más puntos recibe es el de Pepe por lo que se le suman tres puntos y la clasificación final sería:

1º Video de Pepe - 20 Puntos
2º Video de Luis - 19 Puntos
3º Video de Juan - 16 Puntos

Y al final, gracias al voto popular ganaría el video de Pepe.

¿Es así? Como me digas que no me matas que me  duele ya la cabeza muchiiiiisimo  :-( 

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

jeje, por dios, que lio, a ver, os lo explicare
--voto por jurado:
video A 20 puntos
video B 20 puntos
video C 12 puntos
video D 5 puntos
(ya tenemos los posibles 1º,2º, y 3º de un apartado, por ejemplo magia de cerca)

----Voto popular:

video A 40 puntos
Video B 55 puntos
Video C 20 puntos
video D 12 puntos
video E 100 puntos
--- *recuento de votos*:
*video A*= 20 (jurado) +1 (por ser el 3º mas votado en el voto popular)= 21 puntos
*Video B* = 20 (jurado) + 2 (por ser el 2º mas votado en el voto pupular)= 22 puntos
*Video C*= 12 (jurado) + 0 (por no estar entre los mas votado en el voto pupular)= 12 puntos
*Video D*= 5 (jurado) + 0 (por no estar entre los 3 primeros del voto popular) = 5 puntos
*VIdeo E*= 0 (jurado) + 3 (opr ser el 1º mas votado del voto pupular)= 3 puntos

___Videos Ganadores___

1º Video B con 22 puntos
2º Video A con 21 puntos
3º Video C con 12 puntos


ahora lo entendeis? independientemente de quien sea elegido 1º,2º o3º en el comite, eso solo da una idea de un posible. por eso seria conveniente que el comite emita el resultado de sus votos al final de la fecha de votacion (finales del mes de mayo).

esta seria una forma de evitar no solo favoritismos, o premiar por nuestra ignorancia, no todo el mundo busca ver *MAGIA* en un video, no todo el mundo tiene una misma escala de valores, ni ha recibido una leccion teorica, si no tambien la dejadez,es decir: seguramente el concurso este en el area abierta, y deberia ser asi, no solo para que vote todo el mundo, si no para que sirva de atraccion (por llamarlo de alguna forma). entonces, si entra alguien que entra poco o es nuevo en el foro, no va a ponerse a ver todos los videos, mirara cuales son los 5 mas votados y dara su voto a estos.
y no seria nada justo.

habran muchos mienbros de un comite, no todos ellos votaran a los mimos 3 videos de un apartado, por tanto habran unos cuantos posibles videos con mas posibilidad de ganar (por decirlo de alguna forma, esto es relativo), porque falta sumarles el voto popular. en mi ejemplo cinco videos (a,b,c,d y e) habian recibido voto por parte del jurado, a lo mejor solo un mienbro voto por uno de ellos, o a lo mejor 3 o 4....solo hay que sumar la puntuacion total.
el jurado votara igual que nosotros, 3, 2 y 1 punto por apartado, y dara las razones.

----------


## Ella

*Otra cosa*:
-deberia quedar prohibida hasta terminar el concurso hacer comentarios constructivos tanto tecnicos y demas, como los que se suelen poner en la seccion de videos.
- las puntuaciones de los entendidos no se publicaran hasta que se cierren los votos para evitar inducciones.
- las razones que se den a la hora de dar los 3,2, o 1 puntos no pueden ser: me gusta como hace esto mas que en tal otro video...porque perjudicaria, tienen que ser especificas del video al que se esta puntuando.
- se me habia ocurrio una idea y me parece que es algo muy importante.
al ser un concurso que durara tanto, en el que participara muchisima gente, y que mas o menos todos tenemos unos mismo conocimientos, no solo porque somo nuevos, si no porque estudiamos de las mismas fuentes. si os dais cuenta, muchas personas empezaran o incorporaran en su rutina una agua y aceite, o en numismagia el trinity o cambios de color...o no?esto puede llevar a malos pensamientos o incluso discuciones: no que tu has visto mi video, y has hecho los mismo, o me "has copiado" tal cuenta para este efecto que se me ocurrio a mi y nadie lo hace asi, has usado la misma tecnica que yo cuando nadie lo conoce, o simplemente al ver los videos se nos ocurriran ideas y nos inspiraremos para nuestra propiar rutina inconcientemente.
entonces para evitar tooodo esto podemoas hacer:
- abrir un apartado que este cerrado, en el que solo pueda entrar un moderador (cualquier persona del foro que no valla a participar en el concurso que se comprometa o mariano mismo). 
a este moderador por medio de mensaje privado se le enviaran los links con los videos y el solo  se dedicara a copiar el mensaje y pegarlo en ese apartado cerrado, asi durante un mes (abril). 
al terminar ese mes se abrira el subforo para acceso de todo el mundo y se proseguiran con las votaciones (tooodo mayo) sin que se puedan colgar mas videos.
si alguna persona tiene dificultad de ver alguno, avisa y el dueño del mismo lo sube a otro servidor.
el "moderador encargado" solo copiara y pegara los mensajes que le envien por mensaje privado, no recibira los videos para subirlos a los servidores, ojo.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Vale, hasta ahora veo lo siguientes temas en el aire:

1º El sistema de votaciones.
2º Lo que comenta Ella sobre copiarse las rutinas.
3º No hemos determinado las categorías a concurso.

Aunque de momento no se puede, Mariano está mirando la posibilidad de subir los videos directamente al servidor del foro. 

Esto está intersante. :P

----------


## ExTrEm0

a pesar de leer todos los sistemas de votacion, aun no entiendo alguno, pero bueno, yo creo que como dijo Joe y mas tarde EiDani es lo mejor (en mi opinion, sin menospreciar lo que dijo ELLA), pero me parece que como dice Ella es un poco mas lioso, en mi opinion claro, no quiero ofender a nadie. Yo creo que con que cada usuario pueda votar a tres videos, el mejor con 3 puntos, luego 2 y uno. Pero bueno ya me diran como va a ser todo, a mi casi que me da igual, simplemente yo lo veo como una pequeña competicion y ponernos algo mas serios y tal :D un saludo!!

----------


## Xavi-Z

Bueno creo que podemos ir cerrando cositas. Las fechas ya están (abril para subir los videos y mayo para votar). Por no desglosar mucho las categorías y que haya el maximo numero de videos por cada una, en principio, las dejamos en cuatro: cartomagia, numismagia, close-up e ilusiones varias (en esta última se englobarán todos los videos que no entren en las tres primeras). Los niveles por categorias van a ser dos: iniciación y avanzado. Cada usuario indicará a que categoría y nivel al que se presenta. 

Para ir sondeando la participación, comprometernos todos un poco, ver posibles modificaciones en las categorias y el modo definitivo en que se van a votar los videos, creo que lo mejor es abrir un periodo de inscripción que comienza hoy y finaliza el 31 de Enero de 2006. Cada usuario que quiera participar en el concurso debe postear aquí categoría y nivel al que se quiere presentar. Un mismo usuario puede presentar videos en varias categorias al mismo tiempo, por ejemplo, close-up y numismagia.

Y para dar ejemplo, soy el primero:

Me inscribo en cartomagia - nivel: iniciación. Eso de momento.  :Wink: 

Venga, que no se diga.

----------


## Platiquini

Venga, pues yo me voy a inscribir en numismagia, nivel iniciación.  8-) 
Por el momento sólo eso, todo se andará.

----------


## Ella

numismagia-iniciado
magia de cerca-iniciado
manipulacionn-iniciado
y el apartado de manipulacion :Confused:

----------


## Xavi-Z

> y el apartado de manipulacion


Es verdad, se me habia olvidado.  :roll: Se incluye también la categoría de manipulación que incluye efectos como Xtreme Card Manipulation, navajas, cambios de color, y cosas así. Era eso no? Si no explicalo tu mejor Ella que no me acuerdo muy bien ya. 
8)

1. Cartomagia.
2. Numismagia.
3. Close-up
4. Ilusiones varias
5. Magia Manipulativa

De todas formas, si alguien quiere presentar un video que cree no se engloba en estas categorías podemos crear alguna más. Pero como ya he dicho lo ideal es que haya muchos videos por cada categoría.

----------


## Ella

A ver, para los que no lo sepais, en *MANIPULACION*: podeis poner vuestros back and fond, pintajes, florituras, con cartas, monedas, dedales, lo que os guste...

----------


## trib

bueno a mi la idea me parece genial, pero tengo una duda, yo soy principiante en esto y me gustaria apuntarme, tengo una rutina pensada, aunque todavia no es definitiva claro, el caso es que en la rutina mezclo la numismagia con la cartomagia y la levitacion, entonces que puedo hacer? en que seccion del concurso entraria ese tipo de rutina??
gracias y un saludo

----------


## Ella

si mezclas por que no en magia de cerca?

----------


## Xavi-Z

> bueno a mi la idea me parece genial, pero tengo una duda, yo soy principiante en esto y me gustaria apuntarme, tengo una rutina pensada, aunque todavia no es definitiva claro, el caso es que en la rutina mezclo la numismagia con la cartomagia y la levitacion, entonces que puedo hacer? en que seccion del concurso entraria ese tipo de rutina??
> gracias y un saludo


Sería verla pero yo creo que ante la duda la meteria en Ilusiones Varias. No pasa nada si luego la metemos en close-up. Te apunto entonces no?   :Wink:

----------


## YaGo

Pues yo me apunto a Cartomagia-Iniciación.

Tendré que ir construyendo una rutina para 10 minutos, la que tengo no me vale, demasiado larga... :-(

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo tengo otro problema. Imaginemos ahora que un usuario con muchos conocimientos de teoría e incluso actuaciones, alguien que sabe realmente MAGIA, se apunta en iniciado, porque él siente que todavía puede aprender mcuho más y cree sincerametne que no es un "profesional" (a lo mejor ni se gana la vida con ello). Bien esta persona si se apunta en iniciado barre, pero el problema es que no mentiría para él, pero sí para los demás. En fin, menudo lío moral. No sé si me sé explicar. Tb puede pasar al revés, aunque el problema es menor, ya que sería solamente para él mismo al darse cuenta de que no puede competir a la altura de los avanzados.
 Si los límites son dos años ¿que pasa con una persona que lleve leyendo magia 15 años pero no haya actuado nunca o no haga juegos casi nunca, es avanzado o novel? o al revés, ¿que pasa si una persona lleva un año y medio en la magia pero lleva actuando en salas y cobrando practicamente uno y es un "crack", se ha de apuntar a aficionado?.
 Ya se que soy un poco tiquismiquis (por no decir tocag·%&·) pero es que...

----------


## eidanyoson

Más cosas, si nadie va a realizar magia de escenario (es obvio porqué, según las caracteristicas del concurso y de los medios que contamos) quitaría la de ilusiones varias, ya que todas entrarian dentro de close-up, al no ser que en ilusiones varias entendamos las que sean de "far-up" ¿no?. Dicho de otra manera, si hago levitar una moneda podría o no considerarse numismagia, pero dede luego ES magia de cerca, ya que la numismagia y la cartomagia pertenecen (salvo contados efectos y algunas manipulaciones) al close-up.

 Luego, ¿en manipulación entonces tb vale que alguien le de 500 patadas a un balon de futbol sin que se le caiga y además lo haga botar sobre un pelo de la cabeza sin pincharse? supongo que no. Entonces tendriamos que ser más explicitos y decir algo así como magia manipulativa, o dicho de otra manera, manipulaciones (sean xcm o lo que querais) en las cuales por lo menos haya algún efecto mágico ( en los back and front la carta simula aparecer o desaparecer por ejemplo)

 Y una más, creo que lo de que el jurado y los "profanos" votemos por separado sin saber cuales son los votos de los demás me parece una idea estupenda (si señor,Ella), indistintamente del método que eligamos entre todos para votar.

 A ver si se me ocurre algo más para tocarnos las narices, y así hacernos pensar más y que esto sea un buen concursillo. 8)

----------


## Xavi-Z

Eidan, te entiendo perfectamente, por eso dije que lo mejor es que cada uno eliga el nivel que tiene (lo de los dos años es orientativo). Yo no lo veo un problema. Esto mismo lo he hablado con otros usuarios. Al principio sobre todo, cuando estas aprendiendo, los progresos son muy rápidos y si dos usuarios practican lo mismo existe una diferencia abismal entre el que lleva 6 meses y el que lleva 9 meses (siendo los dos novatos). Según va pasando el tiempo esto se va igualando y entre un usuario que lleva 10 años y otro de 11 no debe haber mucha (si ambos tienen la misma rutina de estudio).

Yo por ejemplo, llevo cuatro meses y voy a estar en la misma categoría de alguien que lleve 2 años, me da cien mil vueltas a nivel técnico, pero a mi no me importa, porque la filosofía del festival no es sólo ganar (que también) es reunirnos todos a hacer magia y aprender.

De todas formas yo tengo que adaptar mi magia a mis conocimientos y no pretender presentar rutinas que me quedan grandes tecnicamente porque hay es donde no tengo nada que hacer. Bueno, esa es mi opinión por lo menos.

Te lo repito, por mi parte, decidas lo que decidas, bien estará.

¿Te apunto?   :Wink:

----------


## eidanyoson

Claro. a ver:

Cartomagia--------------Iniciado

Numismagia-------------Iniciado

Close-up-----------------Iniciado

mmmmm y ¿qué más había?  :P

----------


## ExTrEm0

Yo por ahora me apunto a Cartomagia - Iniciado y es posible (repito, ES POSIBLE) que tambien numismagia - iniciadisimo xD pero es una utopia. un saludo

----------


## Patito

Yo también me apunto, pero me gustaría saber qué niveles hay (pienso que principiante, avanzado y experto).
Bueno, de todos modos yo me apunto al de cartomagia y al de close-up en principiante.

Lo que yo pensaba, si os parece bien, es hacer un post específico para los que se apunten, todo en un mensaje y cuando alguien se apunte que se actualice el mensaje para que todo esté más claro.
Otra cosa, no sé si ya se ha comentado y se me ha pasado leerlo o no se ha dicho pero hay tiempo máximo y/o mínimo para la duración de la rutina?

Saludos

----------


## trib

bale. Apuntame a ilusiones varias (si lo vais a quitar apuntame a close-up) 
iniciado, que solo llevo tres meses.
la duracion de la rutina son entre 5 y 10 minutos.
una cosa mas, sino es mucho pedir, podrias poner un ultimo mensaje con las fechas como votar y todo eso?? muchas gracias
un saludo

----------


## Xavi-Z

Hola a todos, se está trabajando en el tema de las votaciones y del jurado, cuando esté todo bien organizado se pondrá un post con las bases. Se aceptan sugerencias e ideas.

En cuanto a las fechas, están cerradas y son las siguientes:

Período de Inscripción: Hasta el 31 de Enero
Período para enviar los videos: Del 1 al 30 de Abril
Período de votaciones: Del 1 al 31 de Mayo.

Saludos  :Wink:

----------


## Platiquini

Un dudilla que tengo... Si los vídeos deben durar entre cinco y diez minutos (me parece mucho tiempo, pero bueno) y deben pesar entre 5 y 10 mb para que sean fáciles de descargar, entonces quedarán con muy mala calidad de imagen al pasarlos por el movie maker. Ójala no, pero vamos..., que me ha surgido esa duda.  :roll:

----------


## Xavi-Z

Aquí posteo la lista de los que se van inscribiendo en el festival. La iré editanto a medida que entren nuevos usuarios:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=3291&start=0

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Un dudilla que tengo... Si los vídeos deben durar entre cinco y diez minutos (me parece mucho tiempo, pero bueno) y deben pesar entre 5 y 10 mb para que sean fáciles de descargar, entonces quedarán con muy mala calidad de imagen al pasarlos por el movie maker. Ójala no, pero vamos..., que me ha surgido esa duda.  :roll:


Desgraciadamente no se puede conseguir todo, 5 megas lo veo practicamente imposible, pero tenemos que intentar conseguir la mejor relación calidad-tamaño. Marcos, por eso no se ha limitado el tamaño. Creo que los videos que necesiten planos más alejados, por ejemplo numismagia, son los que van a pesar más por que es más importante la calidad. A medida que se vayan grabando videos de prueba podemos ir viendo posibilidades de compresión.

Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## Platiquini

Bien, de acuerdo, pero yo creo que deberíamos poner un límite de mb. a los vídeos, por ejemplo 15 ó 20, no sé. Más que nada para que sean medianamente manejables, que vamos a tener que descargar muchos vídeos y como sean todos muy pesados, va a ser un problema.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Me parece bien Marcos, si esta tarde tengo tiempo haré unas pruebas grabandome un video de 10 minutos a ver que tamaño de compresión consigo. Ya os comentaré.

----------


## TOTEM

Bueno Xavi yo me parece que con mas miedo que vergüenza me voy a apuntar a cartomagia nivel iniciación, aunque solo sea por echarle reaños y mostrar en público entendido lo que hago (espero no arrepentirme jeje).

Yo creo que voy a tener problemas para hacer lo del formato del video pero cuando lo tenga grabado lo dire aquí a ver si alguno me podeis ayudar.

Un saludo y suerte a todos/as

TOTEM

----------


## eidanyoson

(ya sabeis que me toca tocar los webs así que por favor no se ofenda nadie...)


 Que curioso!!!! somos unos magos más que humildes, aún nadie se a apuntado a nada como avanzado...

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Xavi anotame en cartomagia, y tambien en manipulación ¿acá se incluye  los XCM no? bueno, todo en iniciación.  Un saludo !!!!

----------


## Dramagic

Bueno, tras leer todos los post voy a comenar algunas cosillas desde mi experiencia.

 Lo primero es que para ser un concurso medianamente digno, deberia durar entre 5 y 10 minutos, como bien decis. ya se que eso es perjudicial apra el video, pero ¿de lo que se trata no es de valorar un numero de magia y no un video?

 Por otro lado, el video deberia estar grabado de manera que se vean las manos y la cara, vamos, un lpano amerciano seria lo ideal. De no ser asi, como se va a valorar aspectos tan importantes como la comunicación, el timing, la misdirection...

 Debido a que no todo el mundo entra y debido al colegueo que siempre se genera en todo foro, el jurado deberia estar limitado a un numero determinado de personas con un criterio más que aceptable. 

 Se podria hacer el sistema que se utiliza en los ultimos dos años en el Premio Ascanio de Madrid. Hay un jurado que determina el ganador (un único ganador, en este caso) y luego el publico hace sus votaciones y vota a los TRES que mas le han gustado y se entrega los llamados "premios del publico" a los DOS más votados (en caso de que uno de lso dos coincida con el premio del jurado, entonces se asigna lso dos premios del publico a los otros dos más votados)

 Por otro lado, os remito a la Secretaria permanente de Congresos (www.magos.as) donde podeis ver la normativa FISM para concurso y asi vereis las categorias que hay normalmente en un concurso asi como los tipos de votaciones.

 El jurado o "comité" como vosotros decis puede votar con este sistema mientras que el resto pueen votar simplemente valorando del 1 al 3 a los tres videos que mas le gusten y luego se contabilizan.


 Los juegos dweben ir con charla, salvo los juegos o rutinas de manipulación musicales. 

Para aquellos que vayan a hacer manipulación, tener en cuenta que hacer 4 saltos y 1563 florituras NO es magia.

 En el caso de que intervengan varios elementos en el numero(por ejemplo, cartas y monedas) entran en la categoria del elemento predominante (Número de Paris de Juan Tamariz, por ejemplo, cartomagia. Cualquier matrix, numismagia)

 También hay que tener en cuenta que una rutina de magia decente tiene que ir hilada, no vale con hacer tres juegos por separado. La estructura del numero es muy importante a la hora de valorar un numero.

Bueno, por el momento se me ocurre estas cosas. Ya iré escribiendo más.

un saludo

----------


## Manolo Talman

RAFALES SAL DEL CUERPO DE DAVID!!!!! ajajajaja

en cualquier caso estoy totalmente deacuerdo con todos y cada uno de los puntos que dice david  :Smile1:  (o rafales suplantando la identidad de david... vete tu a saber...) 


ale a preparar esas pedacho rutinas... que de ahi al nacional hay un paso!

Feliz 2006 a todos.

Manolo Talman.

----------


## ARENA

Yo tengo una duda porque se valora que los juegos esten ligados? como ligarias trucos de street magic? por ejemplo - La moneda en el bote con bolas de esponja? pregunto esto porque yo queria participar pero con un video a la Criss Angel, es decir haciendo diferentes trucos en la calle a espectadores reales , valdria eso ?

Y otra pregunta las barajas trucadas entrarian en la categoria de Cartomagia o Close-up ?

----------


## Ella

yo quiero decir una cosa que me parese muy muy importante y es el audio en las rutinas de numismagia, creo que es esencial porque las moneditas suenan...  :Wink:

----------


## JoeKaos

Yo, no creo que haga falta decirlo pero... tambien me apunto a cartomagia (iniciado)  :Wink:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Eh Joe, por que no te apuntas a manipulacion con cartas? se que lo estas deseando jajajajaj

P.D.--> Que conste que lo de numismagia mio es un QUIZÁS....

----------


## Ella

> (ya sabeis que me toca tocar los webs así que por favor no se ofenda nadie...)
> 
> 
>  Que curioso!!!! somos unos magos más que humildes, aún nadie se a apuntado a nada como avanzado...


se ha dicho claramente que uno es avanzado si tiene mas de 2 años haciendo magia independientemente de la rama.no solo la tecnica hace a un mago, la experiencia que alguien pueda adquirir estando en un congreso, la cantidad de libros, ver actuaciones, trabajando como amgo, haciendo magia amigos durante X tiempo otorga practica y ciertos aspectos magicos a la persona.
Avanzado no es por valorar la cantidad de conocimiento que uno tiene, es una palbra entre "" porque  queire decir "no iniciado", y repito, no implica que sea mas mago que cualquiera de nosotros.

marcos, tu no eras profesor de magia?
eidan, tu cuanto llevas?
El saber estar, la misdirection, saber actuar ante un publico, timing, aplomo, confianza, desenvolverse, expresividad, saber hablar, creatividad, conocimientos de gagss, hacer "suya" una rutina o juego, entretener, saber que hacer en cada momento, conocimientos de material y objetos, luz, musica y miles de cosas mas, no se aprenden en un dia, es la experiencia de cada dia la que te introduce en esos aspectos.
no se hace una valoracino personal para clasificar haciendo preguntas si se ha actuado y demas, es algo simple, 2 años en la magia, a lo mejor alguien que lleva menos de uno es mejor que alguien que lleva 5 pero eso es lo de menos, no habran premios, como ya dije es una forma de incentivarnos y ponernos una meta para intentar hacer algo bueno y decente, por que tanto afan por estar en iniciado?? todo el mundo se esta apuntando en lo que mejor sabe hacer....
marocs y eidan, si vuestro fuerte son las cartas por que no os apuntais?
ver los videos sera una forma de aprender y entrener, o acaso al ganador tiene algun beneficio?, solo reconfortar su propio ego..nada mas.cambio algo que "gane" en verano :Confused: alguien del foro abierto se entero??

----------


## Manolo Talman

Arena, las barajas trucadas o normales no dejan de ser barajas....  eso no hace que se meta en categoria de close up o cartomagia...   :Wink1: 

Salu2

----------


## Platiquini

En respuesta a Ella. Con las cartas y las cuerdas me considero de un nivel medio. Supongo que habrás visto mis rutinas "aro y cuerda", "cuerdas a través de cuello y cuerpo" y "nudos camaleón"; ¿en qué nivel las encasillarías tú? Con las monedas me considero en el nivel de iniciación, por eso me apunté en ese nivel para numismagia, así de sencillo. 
Yo comencé con la magia hacia el 92, pero eso no quiere decir nada de nada. Yo he dado clases de INICIACIÓN, o sea, enseñando lo más básico, cosa que podríais hacer muchos de vosotros si os lo propusiéseis y a mí me parecería estupendo. Y yo no me dedicaría a haceros un sinfín de preguntas para indagar vuestro nivel y demás. Sencillamente os preparáis documentación, materiales y un programa, siempre sin perjudicar a nadie.   :Wink:

----------


## JoeKaos

> Eh Joe, por que no te apuntas a manipulacion con cartas? se que lo estas deseando jajajajaj
> 
> P.D.--> Que conste que lo de numismagia mio es un QUIZÁS....


Mmmm, la verdad es que es tentador :o , tendre que pensarmelo antes de apuntarme  :Wink:

----------


## mago alber

Solamente deciros, que no me apunto por falta de material (camara) y no quiero comprometerme por si no puedo conseguirla, que esas cosas pasan...

Por lo que si necesitais algun tipo de ayuda, organizativa o para alguna cosa parecida, aqui estoy yo!!

Venga, Feliz año, ya que estamosss!!!  :Wink1:

----------


## Ella

> En respuesta a Ella. Con las cartas y las cuerdas me considero de un nivel medio. Supongo que habrás visto mis rutinas "aro y cuerda", "cuerdas a través de cuello y cuerpo" y "nudos camaleón"; ¿en qué nivel las encasillarías tú? Con las monedas me considero en el nivel de iniciación, por eso me apunté en ese nivel para numismagia, así de sencillo. 
> Yo comencé con la magia hacia el 92, pero eso no quiere decir nada de nada. Yo he dado clases de INICIACIÓN, o sea, enseñando lo más básico, cosa que podríais hacer muchos de vosotros si os lo propusiéseis y a mí me parecería estupendo. Y yo no me dedicaría a haceros un sinfín de preguntas para indagar vuestro nivel y demás. Sencillamente os preparáis documentación, materiales y un programa, siempre sin perjudicar a nadie.


nene, vuelve a leer mi mensaje para que te des cuenta a donde quiero llegar con el, cual es el fondo y kit, independientemete de tus videos sean buenos o malos o el nivel tecnico que plasmes en ellos.
por cierto, poro que no te has apuntado a cartas? por que no serias "iniciado" segun tu clasificacion :Confused:

----------


## Platiquini

Me apunto sólo a numismagia por el momento porque mi propósito es darme caña en aquello que más necesito aprender ahora, no ganar el concurso. Nada más y nada menos. UN SALUDO!

----------


## Manolo Talman

hombre yo creo que si habeis decidido poner 2 categorias, inicial y senior, siendo la primera para todo aquel que no lleve mas de dos años en este mundillo, creo que deberiais seguir este criterio, no el de "como de esto se poco" me pongo como inicial... 

aunque en cualquier caso yo no haria categorias... y creo que todo el mundo deberia estar en el mismo saco  :Wink1: 

Feliz 2006 (que ya queda poco... para los fumadores jejeje)

----------


## Xavi-Z

> hombre yo creo que si habeis decidido poner 2 categorias, inicial y senior, siendo la primera para todo aquel que no lleve mas de dos años en este mundillo, creo que deberiais seguir este criterio, no el de "como de esto se poco" me pongo como inicial... 
> 
> aunque en cualquier caso yo no haria categorias... y creo que todo el mundo deberia estar en el mismo saco 
> 
> Feliz 2006 (que ya queda poco... para los fumadores jejeje)


Efectivamente es el criterio a seguir, voy a realizar modificaciones en las categorias dejandolas como senior y novel. En el transcurso del día posteare algunos criterios que han quedado resueltos para evitar confusiones. La mejor opción es que haya dos niveles, por razones que se han explicado antes extensamente.

Un saludo a todos.  :Wink:

----------


## Platiquini

> aunque en cualquier caso yo no haria categorias... y creo que todo el mundo deberia estar en el mismo saco


Pues yo pienso igual que Manolo, que es mejor que todos entremos en el mismo saco para no complicar las cosas.

----------


## Xavi-Z

*BASES DEL FESTIVAL*

*CATEGORIAS*
Vamos a establecer las siguientes categorías a concurso: cartomagia, numismagia, magia de cerca (close-up),  ilusiones varias y magia manipulativa.
*
DESCRIPCIÓN DE CATEGORIAS*
Cartomagia. Los efectos serán realizados únicamente con cartas o naipes, trucados o no, aunque pueden intervenir otros accesorios. Los naipes podrán ser “gigantes”. Se desarrollará estando el mago sentado o de pie, ante una mesa, sirviendo ésta de soporte escénico, actuando en el perímetro o alrededor de la misma sin alejarse más de lo prudencial. Se valorará la presentación, la perfección y limpieza de la realización (la técnica) y la programación. La puesta en escena (uso de música) carece de interés.
Magia de cerca (Close-up). Se desarrollará igual que la cartomagia pero los accesorios serán pequeños y no se emplearán naipes como elemento básico del efecto. Igualmente se valorará presentación, técnica y programación. La puesta en escena (uso de música) se valorará menos.
Numismagia. Se ejecutará con monedas como objeto principal del efecto aunque pueden utilizarse otros accesorios. Se valorará especialmente la técnica, la perfección, limpieza y correcta realización de maniobras y las cargas/descargas, así como la presentación y la programación. La puesta en escena será menos valorada.
Magia Manipulativa. Comprende exclusivamente aquellos efectos en los que prevalezca la habilidad y ligereza de manos, real o aparente en algún caso. No deben intervenir aparatos que sustituyan a la habilidad, sino solamente como complemento del efecto o para ayuda de cargas y descargas. Se valorará especialmente la técnica, la perfección, limpieza y correcta realización de maniobras y las cargas/descargas, así como la presentación y la originalidad, es decir la variedad de objetos manipulados dentro del conjunto manipulativo. Tienen menor importancia la puesta en escena y la programación.
Ilusiones Varias. En esta especialidad se puede presentar cualquier juego, sin discriminación de aparatos o efectos, siempre que no correspondan exclusivamente a otra especialidad (efectos solo con cartas o de numismagia) En esta especialidad el Jurado valorará la presentación, la ejecución técnica y la originalidad de efectos o aparatos, etc.

*DESCRIPCIÓN DE LOS DISTINTOS NIVELES*
Se establecen dos niveles en cada categoría:
Novel. En esta categoría concurrirán todos los usuarios que estén dando sus primeros pasos en magia, es decir los que están empezando ahora en la magia en general. Si un usuario lleva varios años realizando numismagia y ha comenzado ahora a practicar cartomagia no será considerado novel porque tiene unas nociones teóricas y técnicas (presentación, saber estar, timming) que le imposibilitan en este nivel.
Senior. En esta categoría concurrirán todos los magos que no cumplan los requisitos para presentarse a novel.


*VIDEOS DE LAS RUTINAS*
La rutina deberá tener una duración de entre 5 y 10 minutos. Y será una sucesión de efectos hilados por un charla (en el caso de que no sean rutinas musicales).  Todos los videos deberán tener sonido ambiente para poder evaluar en algunos casos la limpieza de la técnica (por ejemplo, numismagia donde una mala carga/descarga puede ser detectada por el sonido). Es recomendable que los planos sean americanos, es decir, que se puede apreciar la expresividad del mago durante la rutina y factores como la comunicación, el timing, la misdirection, etc. El tamaño del video será secundario si bien se intentará tener la mejor relación calidad-tamaño.
Los videos se subirán a los servidores habituales (megaupload, rapidshare, y putfile) aunque se está viendo la posibilidad de subirlos directamente al servidor de foro. Más adelante se comunicará la decisión definitiva.
*
PLAZOS.*
Período de Inscripción: Hasta el 31 de Enero 
Período para enviar los videos: Del 1 al 30 de Abril 
Período de votaciones: Del 1 al 31 de Mayo.

----------


## Xavi-Z

De momento estas son las bases cerradas del concurso. El jurado esá casi completo y se comunicará pronto. He pedido a Mariano que fije las bases en la sección de anuncios. El sistema de votación se comunicará proximamente de la misma forma.

Un saludos a todos y Feliz Año Nuevo!!!  :P

----------


## nAcHo99

Mmm que mal, no tengo camara para grabar el video con mi rutina. :(
De momento no me inscribo en ninguna categoria del festival por falta de "herramientas" pero aun hay esperanza , una webcam podria ser mi regalo de Reyes :D :D ademas aun tendria tiempo de inscribirme bueno hay que ser optimistas e ir mirando x a hi ya las camaras !! 
Un Saludo a todo el mundo y Prospero Año NuevO!!!
Nacho

----------


## kraken69

o.k me parece fantástico poder participar en algo como esto, siento que los que como yo no nos dedicamos a esto de manera profesional (modusvivendi) pero como buen aficionado a esto que soy, tendre mucho gusto en participar gracias ella y a todos por la invitación..
perdón habrá algún post exclusivo para la inscripción??

----------


## MJJMarkos

Simplemente envíale un MP a Xavi-Z, o deja en este post en qué te quieres apuntar y el nivel.

Saludos.

Por cierto, Xavi, pedazo de iniciativa, pero eso ya lo sabes.

----------


## kraken69

o.k,o.k..
pues por lo pronto para no sentirme presionado y desde luego, cartomagia y numismagia, tal vez en el transcurso del mes de enero me anime a inscribirme en alguno de close-up, digo si es que todavía puedo agregar alguna categoría mas...
pero de antemano cuenten con esas dos participaciones saludos y gracias por la maravillosa y que pasen un muy feliz año nuevo   :Lol:  ...

perdon.. pues como no tengo mucho en esto es decir poco mas de un año, me considero novel aun saludos...

----------


## JinRoh

Una cosa, si quereis subir los videos, os ofrezco voluntariamente mi hosting, de 15gb de espacio, para poder subirlos.

Yo no sé si participaré aún soy muy novato  :Wink1:  Pero me lo pensaré.


Saludos y contactadme en jinroh@jinroh.org

----------


## magotamarit

Joer tio 15 gb!
oye y auqnue no sean de magia tambien dejas subir cosillas?
Fotos y demas?

 :roll:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Lo que tambien se podria hacer (es solo una idea) es crear una cuenta gmail (yo tengo tropecientas invitaciones) y crearla tal con una contraseña que la conozcamos todos, por ejemplo, MAGIAPOTAGIA y que la gente cuelgue sus videos alli. GMAIL tiene como unas 3 GB, suficientes creo. Bueno, es solo una idea...

----------


## JinRoh

> Joer tio 15 gb!
> oye y auqnue no sean de magia tambien dejas subir cosillas?
> Fotos y demas?
> 
>  :roll:


Bueno xD Realmente el hosting ultimamente no lo uso para nada, incluso si alguien se anima podemos crear una cutreweb con todos los videos  :Wink1: 

Ya lo decidirá el organizador del concurso :Wink1:

----------


## JinRoh

> Lo que tambien se podria hacer (es solo una idea) es crear una cuenta gmail (yo tengo tropecientas invitaciones) y crearla tal con una contraseña que la conozcamos todos, por ejemplo, MAGIAPOTAGIA y que la gente cuelgue sus videos alli. GMAIL tiene como unas 3 GB, suficientes creo. Bueno, es solo una idea...


EL problema es que elmaximo de tamaño de cada fichero es de 10-15 megas,y si gmail detecta que en una cuenta hay demasiada actividad, bloquea la cuenta, con todo lo qe hay en ella  :-(

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Una cosa, si quereis subir los videos, os ofrezco voluntariamente mi hosting, de 15gb de espacio, para poder subirlos.
> 
> Yo no sé si participaré aún soy muy novato


Es una buena posibilidad la tendremos en cuenta aunque, como ya dije, se está viendo la opción de subirlos directamente en el foro. Más adelante veremos.

JinRoh, animate a participar, novatos somos todos. :P

----------


## to

> EL problema es que elmaximo de tamaño de cada fichero es de 10-15 megas,y si gmail detecta que en una cuenta hay demasiada actividad, bloquea la cuenta, con todo lo qe hay en ella  :-(


Es cierto yo soy de gmail tambien y cada dia va creciendo, es muy sorprendente ver el contador subiendo cada segundo de megas. 
gmail es muy inteligente si se da cuenta de que lo esatn usando como disco virtual te sierra.

Saludos

----------


## JinRoh

> Iniciado por JinRoh
> 
> Una cosa, si quereis subir los videos, os ofrezco voluntariamente mi hosting, de 15gb de espacio, para poder subirlos.
> 
> Yo no sé si participaré aún soy muy novato 
> 
> 
> Es una buena posibilidad la tendremos en cuenta aunque, como ya dije, se está viendo la opción de subirlos directamente en el foro. Más adelante veremos.
> 
> JinRoh, animate a participar, novatos somos todos. :P


Jeje, bueno, si al final no se puede subir en el foro, me avisais  :Wink1: 

El problema es que llevo solo 3 dias en serio en esto de la magia(cartomagia) y solo he hecho algunos truquillos a mis familiares,no creo que pueda hacer nada contra vosotros :P

----------


## to

Xavi creo que hay un probelma en subirlo al host de foro ya que con tantos videos y visitantes cabe la posibilidad de que se exeda el ancho de banda  y quede inactivo el foro, bueno hay que ver que dice Mariano

Saludos

----------


## Xavi-Z

He colocado las bases y el listado de participantes en el primer post de este hilo para que sea más fácil consultarlo.

Un saludo a todos.  :Wink:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Xavi, si no te importa borrame a mi de la numismagia please. gracias. un saludo

----------


## Mago Aranda

hola
mi opinion personal esque una rutina de 5 a diez minutos es demasiado exagerado para descargar pues a mi mismo normalmente 3 minutos me ocupan 5mb y no se puede descargar con mas de 5mb por lo que sera un problema no para mi sino que seguro que para muchos ..

 yo no tengo problema por apuntarme pero claro si no me caben 5 minutos porque me ocupa mas espacio que hago. no puedo descargarlo por rapidshare oputfile..

----------


## Patito

Xavi-Z, tengo dos preguntillas:

- La magia callejera entra en el apartado de close-up, o no entra en concurso?

- Los juegos tienen que ir encadenados, o pueden ir sueltos? Me refiero, por ejemplo, en cartomagia se puede hacer una ambiciosa y luego un 3 card monte, o tiene que ser todo una sola rutina?

Pues eso, que se me han ocurrido estas dos dudas...

Un saludo

----------


## Platiquini

Yo propongo reducir el tiempo de la rutina a entre tres y cinco minutos, pues vamos a tener serios problemas con la calidad de los vídeos o con el tiempo de descarga como las hagamos de entre 5 y 10 min. Esa duración estaría bien si presentáramos nuestras rutinas en vivo y en directo (e incluso más tiempo, claro), pero hemos de tener en cuenta que tan sólo estamos haciendo vídeos y hay unas limitaciones que debemos tener en cuenta. Además, yo creo que debe primar la calidad de la magia (lo bueno, si breve, dos veces bueno) sobre la cantidad o duración.
Un saludo.

----------


## ARENA

Porfavor respondan a la pregunta de patito que es la misma que la mia, la magia callejera donde queda? se que entra en close-up.Pero podrian hacerse 3 o 4 trucos sin estar ligados? Podria entrar en la categoria de ilusiones varias ?

----------


## YaGo

> Yo propongo reducir el tiempo de la rutina a entre tres y cinco minutos, pues vamos a tener serios problemas con la calidad de los vídeos o con el tiempo de descarga como las hagamos de entre 5 y 10 min. Esa duración estaría bien si presentáramos nuestras rutinas en vivo y en directo (e incluso más tiempo, claro), pero hemos de tener en cuenta que tan sólo estamos haciendo vídeos y hay unas limitaciones que debemos tener en cuenta. Además, yo creo que debe primar la calidad de la magia (lo bueno, si breve, dos veces bueno) sobre la cantidad o duración.
> Un saludo.


Recuerdo que grabé una pequeña rutina para un hilo de la dama. La rutina duraba unos 5 minutos, y con calidad más que aceptable sólo ocupaba 8 MB. Una rutina de 10 minutos puede ocupar 16 MB, que creo que no es tanto. 5 minutos son 3 juegos, más o menos, sin público. Con público 3 juegos son fácilmente 10 minutos, entre comentarios y demás. Yo no creo que sea conveniente reducir tanto en tiempo. Mi Agua y Aceite , por ejemplo, dura ya cosa de 2 minutos y medio, casi tres.

Yo creo que de 5 a 10 minutos está bien.

----------


## JinRoh

Por el tema del tamaño no os preocupéis, incluso se podria hacer en streaming o algo (incrustado dentro de la página, para no tener que bajarlo) para ser más ligeros,

----------


## Xavi-Z

Bueno, vamos por partes.

El tamaño del video. Suscribo totalmente lo dicho por Dramagic y por Yago. Este festival se trata de ver una sesión de magia y no de un par de juegos sueltos. Entiendo perfectamente que para los que tienen conexiones de baja velocidad es un tostón bajarse un video de 20 megas, pero este festival es algo que hacemos por primera vez y merece la pena el sacrificio. El problema de Aranda creo entender es que su camara digital (me imagino que por el tamaño de la memoria) no le permite grabar más que 5 megas de video. Este problema seguramente lo tengan muchos usuarios. Para estos casos lo que se puede hacer es grabar dos o tres videos y luego unirlos con el Windows Movie Maker. No hace falta decir que esta pausa no se puede utilizar para ordenar barajas ni preparar ningún accesorio especial.

Sobre la rutina. Preferiblemente todos los juegos deben estar hilados, por ejemplo, si voy a hacer una ambiciosa, una asamblea de ases y un matrix puedo idear una charla que verse sobre la personalidad de las cartas empezando con que hay cartas que tiene afan de protagonismo y que siempre quieren estar por encima de las demás (para la ambiciosa) que hay algunas cartas que se tienen especial cariño entre ellas y aunque las separes siempre se acaban juntando (la asamblea de ases) y que hay cartas que tienen dinero y se lo prestan a los demás pero luego siempre recuperan el dinero prestado (matrix). Me podeis copiar la idea ja ja. La rutina va unida por un tema común. Podeis elegir los juegos que quereis hacer y luego pensar la forma de unirlos. Creo que se puede hacer perfectamente una ambiciosa y luego un three card monte e idear una forma de unirlos, dejar que vuele vuestra imaginación. Siempre resulta más facil hacer tres juegos sueltos y poner música de fondo pero cuando hacemos juegos antes espectadores ¿lo hacemos con música? ¿que contamos? De eso se trata. No hay nada obligatorio en la construcción de la rutina pero esta es mi recomendación y es algo que el jurado tendrá en cuenta.

Magia callejera. En este caso especial y por lo que creo entender vais a hacer distintos juegos a personas que pareis por la calle. Aqui no se puede hilar la rutina y como se pueden hacer juegos con cartas, con monedas y con otros objetos, además a distintos espectadores pues vamos a incluirlo en Ilusiones Varias.

Un saludo a todos.  :Wink: 

¿Mas dudas? ¿Mas participantes? Venga que no se diga.

----------


## ARENA

Pues porfavor apuntame a " Ilusiones Varias " (Iniciado)

Gracias

----------


## Mago Aranda

veo
que se sigue sin entender el problema en si..Xavi-z
yo no tengo ningun problema con la webcam puedo
 grabar el tiempo que quiera con ella ...el PROBLEMA  es que rapidshare o putfile no te deja descargar un video con mas de 5 mb

y eso son unos tres minutos de video

acabo de grabarme seis minutos y ocupa 9mb ya no puedo bajar ese video porque rapidshare no lo permite  no se si lo entendeis

sigo pensando que de 5 a 10 minutos es una exageracion deberia de ser de ...............3 a 5 ............. minutos ...lo digo por las limitaciones para descargar los videos
si putfile o rapidshare descargara videos de 10 minutos no habria problema ninguno yo un video de mas de tres minutos no puedo descargar  :-(

----------


## Ella

> veo
> que se sigue sin entender el problema en si..Xavi-z
> yo no tengo ningun problema con la webcam puedo
>  grabar el tiempo que quiera con ella ...el PROBLEMA  es que rapidshare o putfile no te deja descargar un video con mas de 5 mb


mariano nos ha dicho que posiblemente los videos se suban al propio servidor del foro, alli no tendras problemas.

----------


## YaGo

Aranda, no te preocupes por rapidshare. Tenemos otras páginas , como www.megaupload.com donde se pueden descargar archivos de hasta 250 MB, asi que eso no es problema.

----------


## Mago Aranda

bueno pues apuntarme..ya veremos como puedo bajar los videos de mas de tres minutos
apuntarme en                                                                                                                                                    Cartomagia

                                                 closeup

                                                 numismagia

                                                 manipulacion

----------


## Xavi-Z

Ok estupendo. Uno más. No te preocupes lo solucionaremos.  :P

----------


## JinRoh

En serio, por lo del tamaño no os preocupéis, podeis subirlo a alguna página gratuita de esas, o como ya dije, yo os dejo mi hosting con 15gb libres, pongo algun sistema de upload automático y ya esta, por eso no hay problema  :Wink1:

----------


## MJJMarkos

Yo sólo decir una cosa:

El pensamiento de si breve y bueno, dos veces bueno. En magia no se cumple. 

Jamás se podrá conseguir en 3 minutos la densidad mágica que se puede conseguir en 5 o 10 minutos. Es imposible.

Hombre, para hacer la magia del Blaine, del PearlMan o del Tudor, con 1 minuto sobra... pero eso no es magia. Es habilidad. 

Si el concurso trata de MAGIA, pues como que el público tiene que distinguir una diferencia entre la situación inicial y la final (Ascanio dixit), y en 3 minutos, te comes los mocos.

Además, un video de 3 minutos es facilito montar haciendo magia, en 5 minutos o 10, ya es donde se podrá ver quienes son magos y quienes no. O mejor dicho, quienes dejan huella, y quienes no.

Un saludo.

PD: JinRoh, gracias por tus ofrecimientos.

Sinceramente, creo que deberíamos aprovechar ese hosting. Por dos motivos, los videos se bajarán de forma masiva, así que la cuota de ancho de banda de magiapotagia quizás se vea jodida un poco (o quizás no). Y además, está dando señales de vida JinRoh.

----------


## JinRoh

Estoy intentando buscar un sistema de subida de videos automática para poder probarla y ver que os parece.

Os avisaré en cuanto este listo

PD: Actualmente dispongo de 17040MB de espacio (unos 16 GB) y 220GB de ancho de banda mensuales

----------


## Platiquini

> Yo sólo decir una cosa:
> 
> El pensamiento de si breve y bueno, dos veces bueno. En magia no se cumple.


No te voy a quitar la razón, pero lo que dices entra en el terreno de lo discutible. Muchas veces es mejor dejar con ganas de más que fatigar la atención de los espectadores, por muy buena que sea tu magia.
Claro, que si eres un David Copperfield o un Jeff McBride, a lo mejor te aguantan dos horas seguidas... Es mejor pecar de cauto que convertirse en un pesado.
Pero es que a mí personalmente me ocurre una cosa: no voy a tener ningún espectador a mano para mi vídeo (en mi casa no hay nadie al que le guste la magia, qué cruz). No es lo mismo actuar con espectadores (que es lo natural), que ante una cámara. Los espectadores te van dando feedback y te premian con aplausos y participan y demás, y todo eso hace mucho más ameno el desarrollo del juego. Imaginaros qué papeleta estar actuando y hablando ante una fría cámara durante 6 ó 7 minutos. Si me oyen en casa, entran en mi habitación con una camisa de fuerza...  :D

----------


## JinRoh

Ya está listo!

Podria ser algo así

www.JinRoh.org/video

Pero habría que eliminar el poder borrar, y quizá descripción.

Saludos

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Ya está listo!
> 
> Podria ser algo así
> 
> www.JinRoh.org/video
> 
> Pero habría que eliminar el poder borrar, y quizá descripción.
> 
> Saludos


Estupendo JinRoh, mira a ver si consigues pulir los detalles y lo utilizamos para subir los videos. Lo de la descripción quizas no haga falta indicando en el nombre del video usuario - categoria -  nivel.

Gracias, eres un fenómeno. :P  Y venga animate!!!

----------


## YaGo

No está nada mal el servidor este JinRoh.

Muchas gracias.

Ahora queda empezar a trabajar los juegos y colgarlos, aunque queda un poco, jeje.

----------


## JinRoh

Me alegro de que os guste  :D 

Estoy intentando cambiar los detalles y traducirlo al español, y eliminar el boton de eliminar (:P) OT: Grrr quien ha borrado el video del dragon? xD

También sería interesante que alguien pudiera hacer una cabecera (comola roja de laparte superior de la página) y poner un logo o algo del concurso.

Cuando empeceis a tener los vídeos subo elt tamaño maximo de ficheros (100 MB?)

Saludos mágicos  :o

----------


## Ella

> Ya está listo!
> 
> Podria ser algo así
> 
> www.JinRoh.org/video
> 
> Pero habría que eliminar el poder borrar, y quizá descripción.
> 
> Saludos


anda! yo pense que nos daria el host para subirlo por ftp o algo asi...que bonito te ha quedado

----------


## JinRoh

> Iniciado por JinRoh
> 
> Ya está listo!
> 
> Podria ser algo así
> 
> www.JinRoh.org/video
> 
> Pero habría que eliminar el poder borrar, y quizá descripción.
> ...



Eso fue lo primero que pensé, pero creo que sería un rollo el tener que ir creando usuarios de ftp, e ir dandola contraseña.

En cuanto pueda eliminar la función de Borrar ,creo que será funcional

----------


## JinRoh

Bien, parece que ya está todo bien. Eliminada la opcíon de borrar videos (si hay que borrar alguno, los borro manualmente  :Wink1:  ) Luego quedaría bien lo de hacer el logo, y en cuanto se empiece el concurso subo el límite de tamaño de 25 a 100 que creo que está bien.

Id probandolo y me contáis que tal va  :Wink1: 

(Hay 2 videos de prueba para que veais como va)

----------


## Dramagic

Una idea. Al subir el video deberiais subirlo todos con el mismo formato de titulo, por ejemplo, primero vuestro nombre, después la categoria de concurso (cartomagia, numismagia, close up, etc) y después el nombre del juego o numero. ¿que os parece?


un saludo.

----------


## Patito

Xavi-Z, entonces cámbiame la inscripción de close-up a Ilusiones varias, por favor.
Mi inscripción quedaría así: cartomagia (novel) e ilusiones varias (novel).

Y disculpa las molestias...

Saludos

----------


## Manolo Talman

Una cosa que creo importante es que solo el jurado pueda ver los videos hasta que se "liberen" al resto, si un concursante puede ver el numero del otro y con tanto tiempo como hay para cerrar el concurso, puede tener ventajas en relacion a alguien que haya enviado videos antes... 

Por otro lado... seria interesante para organizarlo mejor que existieran varios repositorios para los videos, uno para cada categoria, si no despues va a ser un jaleo ver las cosas.

Son solo ideas  :Wink1:

----------


## ARENA

Xavi-Z, podrias publicar la lista actualizada de participantes ? Gracias

----------


## Ella

> Xavi-Z, podrias publicar la lista actualizada de participantes ? Gracias


esta en la pag 1
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...er=asc&start=0

----------


## JinRoh

> Una cosa que creo importante es que solo el jurado pueda ver los videos hasta que se "liberen" al resto, si un concursante puede ver el numero del otro y con tanto tiempo como hay para cerrar el concurso, puede tener ventajas en relacion a alguien que haya enviado videos antes... 
> 
> Por otro lado... seria interesante para organizarlo mejor que existieran varios repositorios para los videos, uno para cada categoria, si no despues va a ser un jaleo ver las cosas.
> 
> Son solo ideas


Hum bueno, no sé como sería eso...

Y despues lo de diferentes repositorios si que se pueden hacer, por ejemplo

JinRoh.org/cartomagia JinRoh.org/close-up JinRoh.org/ilusionesvarias....

Y que en cada uno de ellos haya un sistema de estos.


Como vosotros veais jejeje

----------


## Manolo Talman

Un sistema sencillo seria un ftp, con una cuenta en comun para cada apartado, por ejemplo:
user:closeup pass:magiapotagia
user:cartomagia pass: magiapotagia 

y asi con el resto de categorias...
El ftp tendria que tener permisos de escritura pero no de ejecucion para que la gente no pueda bajarse los videos.

Quiza asi sea mas facil   :Wink1:

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Una cosa que creo importante es que solo el jurado pueda ver los videos hasta que se "liberen" al resto, si un concursante puede ver el numero del otro y con tanto tiempo como hay para cerrar el concurso, puede tener ventajas en relacion a alguien que haya enviado videos antes... 
> 
> Por otro lado... seria interesante para organizarlo mejor que existieran varios repositorios para los videos, uno para cada categoria, si no despues va a ser un jaleo ver las cosas.
> 
> Son solo ideas


A mi me parece lo ideal. 

JinRoh ¿puedes hacer pruebas a ver que tal? Gracias.  :Wink:

----------


## JinRoh

> Iniciado por Manolo Talman
> 
> Una cosa que creo importante es que solo el jurado pueda ver los videos hasta que se "liberen" al resto, si un concursante puede ver el numero del otro y con tanto tiempo como hay para cerrar el concurso, puede tener ventajas en relacion a alguien que haya enviado videos antes... 
> 
> Por otro lado... seria interesante para organizarlo mejor que existieran varios repositorios para los videos, uno para cada categoria, si no despues va a ser un jaleo ver las cosas.
> 
> Son solo ideas 
> 
> 
> ...



¿De cual de las 2?

¿De lo de diferentes repositorios o lo de una cuenta FTP para cada grupo?

----------


## Xavi-Z

En principio creo que lo ideal es crear distintos repositorios por cada categoría Cartomagia - Close-up - Numismagia - Ilusiones Varias - Manipulación. No entiendo mucho de como hacerlo pero como te resulte más fácil y más sencillo la descarga posterior por todos los usuarios. Si se puede crear la página para que los usuarios puedan subir los videos pero no ejecutarlos ni descargarlos perfecto, se que sabiendo un poquito de informatica hay opciones de descargar los videos aunque la página no de la opción, si no se puede te comentaré otra opción. 

Gracias por todo JinRoh  :P

----------


## JinRoh

Hum, pero me refiero a que si sigo con el estilo actual del sistema (subir los ficheros desde la misma web) o hago eso del ftp (una cuenta para cada grupo)

Podria buscar la forma de que con el 1º sistema no se pudieran descargar los videos hasta un momento dado (pero si subirlos)

No sé xD voy a ver que consigo

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Podria buscar la forma de que con el 1º sistema no se pudieran descargar los videos hasta un momento dado (pero si subirlos)
> 
> No sé xD voy a ver que consigo


A mi me gusta el sistema actual porque creo que es más sencillo, si no se puede conseguir lo de limitar la descarga de los ficheros me mandas un privado y te doy otra opción.

Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## JinRoh

Ahora mismo stoy creando los usuarios y subdominios (cartomagia.jinroh.org ....) Luego cuando esten listos ya probaré diferentes sistemas  :Wink1:  Por ahora tambien voy preparando lo del ftp por si acaso

----------


## JoeKaos

> Ahora mismo stoy creando los usuarios y subdominios (cartomagia.jinroh.org ....) Luego cuando esten listos ya probaré diferentes sistemas  Por ahora tambien voy preparando lo del ftp por si acaso


Si necesitas que te eche una mano me dices, que yo entiendo de webs y hostings  :Wink:

----------


## JinRoh

> Iniciado por JinRoh
> 
> Ahora mismo stoy creando los usuarios y subdominios (cartomagia.jinroh.org ....) Luego cuando esten listos ya probaré diferentes sistemas  Por ahora tambien voy preparando lo del ftp por si acaso
> 
> 
> Si necesitas que te eche una mano me dices, que yo entiendo de webs y hostings


Gracias jeje , pero parece que ya está todo controlado, he creado ya los subdominios:

cartomagia.jinroh.org
closeup.jinroh.org
numismagia.jinroh.org
manipulativa.jinroh.org
varias.jinroh.org

En esos subdominios intentaré subir el sistema, pero eliminando la opción de descarga ( es eso lo que querian ¿no? ) y creo que ya estará listo.

En caso de no poderse realizar por este sistema pues se haría por cuentas ftp como dijo Manolo Talman

----------


## ARENA

Gracias Ella por la lista.

----------


## JinRoh

Perfecto, ya está todo listo, podeis ver una prueba en www.JinRoh.org/video

Lo unico que faltaría (en cuanto esten listos los subdominios) sería hacer un logo arriba en el que ponga "Cartomagia" y demás, para que quede más bonito jeje.

En cuanto esten activos los subdominios habilito todo, se pueden subir cosas, y demás , pero no se puede descargar nada.

Saludos

----------


## JinRoh

Por fin! jeje

Cartomagia
Close UP
Numismagia
Magia Manipulativa
Ilusiones Varias

Ya está todo listo, echadle un vistazo y haced pruebas, si encontrais algun fallo, decidmelo  :Wink1: [/url]

----------


## eidanyoson

Vaya, se va uno 3 dias y a la vuelta lo que se ha organizado!!!! esto es genial!!!. Me parece muy bueno lo uqe está aportando Jimroh aunque me acabo de meter y pone que el limite por archivo son 7mb, no sé si eso es real o no. Por cierto me voy a Tenerife 5 dias así que no contestaré en ese tiempo. Este a sido de casualidad desde Burgos puf!!! ....

----------


## to

Bien jinroh me gusto mucho, cualqueir cosa me pides ayuda de css y xhtml a ver si te puedo ayudar (soy muy aferrado al los estandares ja).Y fijate lo que dijo Dany sobre el limite de subida que solo dice 7 Mib.

Saludos

----------


## mariio

una duda
yo lo mas seguro haga magia de escena 
1con musica hay que hablar?hombre, algo ablo pero sin contar historias
muchas gracias

----------


## yiye_05

Hola, es el segundo post k eskribo aki dsde k toi registrao y pues k m kiero apuntar a kartomagia, magia de cerka, ilusiones varias y alomejor manipulaciion, soy novel en toas¿si luego no tienes rutina te puedes desapuntar??

weno un saludo magiko 

yiye

----------


## 2 de trebol

bueno tras muchas dudas y una laaaarga reflexion (que mentiroso que soy, me han manipuado para que me apunteeeeeee) 

la question es que por favor pongan mi nombre en la seccion de cartomagia y la de close-up 

madrecita mia...si despues no puedo por que no tengo tiempo o no me atrevo a mandar la birria de rutina que hare no me van a decir nada verdad :Confused: 

saludos magos a totos!!! :D

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola 

Perdón por no aparecer antes pero es que la verdad la tienda me tiene muy atareado en estas fechas. Todavía no lo hemos decidido pero de seguro habrá premios para los ganadores  :Smile1:  

Enhorabuena a todos por la iniciativa!

----------


## ExTrEm0

Bueno solo era para agradecer a JinRoh todo el trabajo que esta haciendo, lo digo porque sé lo que es y a veces hacer todo eso cansa  :Wink1:  Gracias. Espero que todo vaya bien

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Hola, es el segundo post k eskribo aki dsde k toi registrao y pues k m kiero apuntar a kartomagia, magia de cerka, ilusiones varias y alomejor manipulaciion, soy novel en toas¿si luego no tienes rutina te puedes desapuntar??


Yiye, creo que si no estás seguro de que vayas a conseguir rutina para todas las categorías no deberías apuntarte a todas. Inscribite en un par de ellas y ya está. Tomatelo con calma, en este festival se trata sobre todo de disfrutar. 

Un saludo.   :Wink:

----------


## yiye_05

pues entoncespa toas menos manipulacion, muchas gracias por la aclaración.

un saludo yiye

----------


## JinRoh

Perdonadme que n haya podido responder antes, por fin me llegaron unos componentes de pc que necesitaba para montar mi nuevo pc... Y no funciona.

Estoy muy liado con esto,ahora mismo estoy desde un portatil.

Por cierto, lo del limite de 7mb es un fallo del hosting que estaba intentando arreglarlo, pero ahora mismo no voy a poder.

OT:Alguien sabe que puede pasar si NO pita una placa base al iniciar?  :evil:

----------


## JoeKaos

> OT:Alguien sabe que puede pasar si NO pita una placa base al iniciar?  :evil:


El problema empieza cuando la placa base empieza a pitar constantemente, como ya me pasó con mi PC viejo, porque resultó que el disipador se había parado y como es normal la placa base se empezó a recalentar!! No creo que pase nada, mi pc nuevo es un AMD (Pentium a la hoguera!!!) y no hace ningun pitido al encenderse.

----------


## Ella

ey chicos..es mejor que todo sobre el host y demas cosas informaticas os la escribais por mp porque aunque no lo creais, muchisima gente no sabe aun nada sobre ningun festival de magia, nos esta costando mucho mandarles informacion por mp y cuando encuentran el post y lo ven con tantas paginas a cualquiera le da pereza leer todo....  :Wink:

----------


## JinRoh

Bueno, conseguí arreglar los problemas informáticos, ahora estoy con el límite de tamaño. Solo una pregunta, cual creeis que debería ser el límite de tamaño de cada video?

Parece increible, pero ayer me cuadruplicaron el espacio en disco (tengo 60gb) y octuplearon (xD) el ancho de banda (tengo 1.6TB mensuales  :shock: )

Por ello, puedo poner el limite de tamaño muy alto.

¿A Cuanto creeis que deberia ponerlo?

----------


## Xavi-Z

De momento pon 50 MB, con eso debemos ir sobrados, si tienes alguna duda más mandame un mp y lo hablamos. Tiene razón Ella, tampoco hay que sobresaturar el hilo con respuestas que van ya 10 paginas....  :Wink:  

Para inscribirse en el festival debeis hacerlo en el mismo hilo.

Saludos. :P

----------


## Carles

Hola Xavi-Z me gusta mucho la idea y como se esta llevando a cabo.
Me gustaria apuntarme en las categorias de:
-Cartomagia(novel)
-Manipulativa(novel)

Me apunto en novel porque llevo escaso tiempo en la magia.
Espero apuntarme y que el festival vaya bien.

Suerte y un saludo..!

----------


## jesus_cheng

Hola Tengo una duda: 
La rutina de magia que vamos a hacer tiene que estar hilados las categoria que elegimos??. Por ejemplo: Elijo cartomagia, numismagia y close up (es un ejemplo), tengo que hacer una rutina que tenga cartomagia, numismagia y close up hilados??...  :shock: ... o por cada categoria tengo que hacer una rutina, si es asi en cada rutina cuanto trucos tengo que hacer :Confused: 

Saludos...!

----------


## joaquin

> Hola Tengo una duda: 
> La rutina de magia que vamos a hacer tiene que estar hilados las categoria que elegimos??. Por ejemplo: Elijo cartomagia, numismagia y close up (es un ejemplo), tengo que hacer una rutina que tenga cartomagia, numismagia y close up hilados??...  :shock: ... o por cada categoria tengo que hacer una rutina, si es asi en cada rutina cuanto trucos tengo que hacer
> 
> Saludos...!


Por cada categoría tenés que hacer una rutina. Tenés que hacer que la rutina dure entre 5 y 10 minutos, con cuantos juegos quieras, siempre y cuando estén "enganchados" en la rutina.

Saludos!

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Ok, luego del asesoramiento de Ella he decidido inscribirme en dos aréas.
Cartomagia y numismagia, Senior.
Saludos

----------


## ExTrEm0

pregunta tonta. Vamos a suponer que yo vaya a enlazar 4 juegos en la misma rutina esa de 5-10 minutos. En la edicion del video tengo que poner el titulo de los 4? Hay que decir los juegos que se estan haciendo o...?

Por cierto, Baltazar me ha regalado videocamara digital asi que a partir de ahora los videos van a mejorar en cuanto a calidad :D e intentare grabarme de cintura pa arriba para llevar mejor el juego aunque eso tengo que practicarlo. un saludo y espero respuesta de la pregunta. (aunque se que es un poco pronto)

P.D.--> perdona por darte otra vez la lata XAVI pero si no te importa inscribeme otra vez en Numismagia NOVELIIIIIIIISIMO si no te importa. Perdona las molestias

----------


## Xavi-Z

> pregunta tonta. Vamos a suponer que yo vaya a enlazar 4 juegos en la misma rutina esa de 5-10 minutos. En la edicion del video tengo que poner el titulo de los 4? Hay que decir los juegos que se estan haciendo o...?


Eso como quieras, si al final del video quieres poner los juegos que has hecho, estupendo, si no pues también. Extremo, me alegro que te apuntes a numismagia al final. ¿No te habrá presionado alguien?   :Wink: 

He abierto un post en anuncios con las bases y los participantes que van de momento. Podeis apuntaros donde querais, en este hilo, en el otro o madarme un privado. 

¿Hablamos del sistema de votaciones? ¿Puntuamos los videos globalmente de uno a diez puntos cada uno, o desglosando tecnica, presentación, construcción, etc. ?

----------


## Samuel magic

Me apunto yo igual, creo que me coloco en categoria novel, aunque llevo un año, creo que me falta mucho. 

-Cartomagia de todas formas

 :Wink:  

PD: xavi, ya te dí mis razones por las cuales me demoré en esto   :Wink:

----------


## RESTIN

ME UNO A USTEDES Y TAMBIEN DESEO PARTICIPAR.
SALUDOS RESI

----------


## Ella

> Hablamos del sistema de votaciones? ¿Puntuamos los videos globalmente de uno a diez puntos cada uno, o desglosando tecnica, presentación, construcción, etc. ?


y mi idea, yla de david :Confused: 
hagamos algo, expongamos detalladamente y con ejemplos cada una de las propuestas y luego elegimos.

la mia es asi:
-el jurado y nosotros elegiremos 3 videos de cada apartado puntuandolos de 1 2 y 3 respectivamente
-voto del jurado no se dara a saber hasta el recuento del voto de los mienbros del foro para hacer luego el recuento total que se hara de esta forma: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ghlight=#26814

----------


## ExTrEm0

> Extremo, me alegro que te apuntes a numismagia al final. ¿No te habrá presionado alguien?


Mira como lo sabe jejejeje.

----------


## Ella

---sistema de votacion de david---




> Se podria hacer el sistema que se utiliza en los ultimos dos años en el Premio Ascanio de Madrid. Hay un jurado que determina el ganador (un único ganador, en este caso) y luego el publico hace sus votaciones y vota a los TRES que mas le han gustado y se entrega los llamados "premios del publico" a los DOS más votados (en caso de que uno de lso dos coincida con el premio del jurado, entonces se asigna lso dos premios del publico a los otros dos más votados)
> 
> 
>  El jurado o "comité" como vosotros decis puede votar con este sistema mientras que el resto pueen votar simplemente valorando del 1 al 3 a los tres videos que mas le gusten y luego se contabilizan.
> 
> un saludo

----------


## Xavi-Z

Aquí dejo mi propuesta para el sistema de votaciones, que es una mezcla de todo lo hablado estos días:

Se realizarían dos votaciones paralelas e independientes, una por parte del jurado y otra popular. De cada una de estas votaciones saldrían dos ganadores por categoría, un ganador del jurado y otro ganador del voto popular. Describo a continuación el sistema para cada votación:

:!: *  Votación del jurado*
Sería a foro cerrado (hasta la finalización del período de votación), es decir, sólo los miembros del jurado podrían entrar en este apartado que estaría dividido en cinco secciones cartomagia, numismagia, close-up, ilusiones varias y magia manipulativa. Cada uno de los miembros del jurado realizarían un comentario de cada video y otorgarían puntaciones del 1 al 10 en cuatro apartados:

Técnica.
Presentación.
Atmósfera mágica.
Construcción de la Rutina.

La suma en cada uno de estos apartados daría una puntuación total al video. La suma de las puntuaciones de cada jurado sería la Puntuación Final del video. El video que más puntos sumase en cada categoría sería el ganador. Se que este método es muy trabajoso para los miembros del jurado pero es el que más se ajusta a la filosofía del concurso que es aprender. Sabríamos donde falla una rutina, por ejemplo, si está mal presentada o técnicamente mal ejecutada.

Para facilitar el recuento de puntos, se nombraría un portavoz del jurado que sería el encargado, antes de abrir el foro al todo el mundo, de colocar la lista con las puntuaciones totales de todos los videos y los ganadores en cada categoría.

:!: *  Votación popular.*
Se realizaría a foro abierto, todos los usuarios votarían los tres videos que más les gusten en cada categoría, otorgando tres puntos al primero, dos puntos al segundo y un punto al tercero. De la suma total saldría el ganador de cada categoría.

Resumiendo, propongo, dos ganadores por categoría, uno del jurado y otro popular (que pueden coincidir)

----------


## mariio

una cosa podrias comentar un poco los puntos sobre los que se basa la presentacion

----------


## mariio

[quote="mariio"]una cosa podrias comentar un poco los puntos sobre los que se basa la presentacion?
un saludo

----------


## Ella

[quote="mariio"]


> una cosa podrias comentar un poco los puntos sobre los que se basa la presentacion?
> un saludo


la presentacion que tu debes hacer o la que se tendra en cuenta para el jurado?...
si es lo 1º...yo no se ni como hare la mia, con eso te digo todo, jajaja
si es lo 2º...ellos saben mejor sobre estas cosas, seguramente cuando digamos en abierto quienes componen el comite se presentaran y diran algunas cosas importantes...

----------


## Manolo Talman

del actual reglamento FISM: 

Presentación: Se considerarán la elegancia, vestuario y cuidado personal. La calidad y presencia de los accesorios y aparatos. La forma de actuar y de presentar los efectos. La marcha general de la actuación, incluida la del ayudante/a, si los hubiere, y la manera de realizar los diferentes pasos o secuencias de todo el programa. También se considerará la charla, si la hubiere, y su contenido, así como la forma de dirigirse al público, la amenidad, la desenvoltura, y la naturalidad, tanto en escenario como en sobremesa.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Me han sugerido sustituir la Atmosfera Mágica por la Originalidad, debido a que es complicado evaluar este factor en un video grabado sin público (como se hará en algunos casos) o con la ayuda de algún familiar. De esta forma las categorías en las que serán evaluadas cada video quedan, de momento, como siguen:

Técnica
Presentación
Originalidad
Construcción

Saludos.  :Wink: 

Nota: Esta forma de evaluar los videos sólo la utilizará el jurado. En la votación popular se puntuarán de 1 a 3 los tres mejores videos de cada categoría

----------


## mago alber

¿Quiénes van a ser de jurado? Y con esto la parte organizativa se remataría....

----------


## Xavi-Z

> ¿Quiénes van a ser de jurado? Y con esto la parte organizativa se remataría....


De momento sólo puedo decir que está ya cerrado y que son magos con experiencia más que acreditada, más adelante se comunicará, no está mal un poco de suspense. :P

----------


## 46u5t1n

espués de atiborrarse de gambas, ésta oveja perdida vuelve al redil para tan noble y bonita empresa que estáis tratando de cargar a flote.
Aprovecho la ocasión para excusarme por mi ausencia. En Agosto me desplacé una semanita a Madrid para visitar a un pariente y ya de paso hacer una visita a alguna que otra tienda de magia (sin desprestigiar a www.tiendamagia.com , que tiene muchos y muy buenos productos a muy buen precio), pero tuve la mala pata (nunca mejor dicho) de hacerme una fisura en la pierna y no pude ir. Finalmente, unas cosas por otras me hicieron olvidar la magia hasta que Ella (Diosa no, nuestra amiga del foro) me mandó un MP que se me notificó al e-mail. Así que intentaré con algún programa tipo Getleft bajarme el foro entero (porque no tengo Internet en casita) y ponerme al día en los temas tratados
El usuario Ella me mandó un mensaje privado comentándomelo y me parece muy bien esto. Creo que me apuntaré a Cartomagia en el nivel de Novel, pero aún no, todavía me quedan que conocer algunas respuestas de preguntas que han surgido.
Claro está que para entrar en la categoría de Cartomagia debemos de realizar una rutina, salvo en los casos que ya se han comentado de magia callejera. ¿Las rutinas han de ser nuestras? Me refiero a la sucesión de las técnicas, porque la trama sería fácil de trusquiar. He querido entender (lo poco que he leído) que podría ser así, claro está, dando cada uno nuestro toque personal. Corregidme si me equivoco.
Otra cuestión que me atormenta en las frías noches de invierno (¡anda, que bien que queda esto!) es lo que me costaría subir el vídeo. Como ya he comentado no tengo Internet en casa y tendría que ir al ciber de mi pueblo para subirlo. El transporte no es problema porque tengo un lápiz de memoria de 256Mb pero lo que me preocupa es el subir el video: ¿Se necesita algún programilla o se sube del tirón?

Muchas gracias

P.D: Traigo el post escrito desde casa y me bajaré el tema entero al entregarlo. Si alguna de las preguntas que hago ya han sido respondidas, mil perdones.

----------


## mago alber

> Iniciado por mago alber
> 
> ¿Quiénes van a ser de jurado? Y con esto la parte organizativa se remataría....
> 
> 
> De momento sólo puedo decir que está ya cerrado y que son magos con experiencia más que acreditada, más adelante se comunicará, no está mal un poco de suspense. :P


Pues ya está todo perfecto para comenzar (al menos casi) animarse personasss! animarse!!  :Wink1:

----------


## ignoto

Como se nota que por aquí hay "algunos" que van a ir a "algún sitio" sin pagar ni hotel ni "aquello".
Esos "algunos" deberían ir pensando en pagarse algo a "alguien" en "algún sitio" cuando le vean por allí.

Lo digo por si "eso".

Aparte de "esto"...¿Cómo va "todo"?

----------


## mago alber

Jajaja, que arte tienes ignoto!  :Wink1: 

Te debo una comida! (un happy meal de Mcdonald) recuérdamelo  :Wink1:  :Wink1: 

Un Saludoo!!

----------


## ExTrEm0

> Otra cuestión que me atormenta en las frías noches de invierno (¡anda, que bien que queda esto!) es lo que me costaría subir el vídeo. Como ya he comentado no tengo Internet en casa y tendría que ir al ciber de mi pueblo para subirlo. El transporte no es problema porque tengo un lápiz de memoria de 256Mb pero lo que me preocupa es el subir el video: ¿Se necesita algún programilla o se sube del tirón?


No hace falta programas, se sube directamente a la pagina. Asi que por eso no hay problema. Un saludo

----------


## jesus_cheng

Hola tengo otras dudas:

-Si me inscribo al concurso en el mes de enero, despues cuando llegue el mes que tenemos que mandar los videos me puedo salir del concurso??, que pasa si no envio ningun video??

-En los videos tenemos que hablar?? y poner musica?

----------


## Ella

> Hola tengo otras dudas:
> 
> -Si me inscribo al concurso en el mes de enero, despues cuando llegue el mes que tenemos que mandar los videos me puedo salir del concurso??, que pasa si no envio ningun video


Si uno se inscribe es porque quiere participar, si por razones de fuerza mayor no puedes, se te borra y ya esta, pero si te apuntas en cierta forma te comprometes a enviar tu video, es decir que tu te sientes capaz de poder elaborar una rutina para dentro de 3 meses.
el foro no te baneara, ni te hara un castigo, claro, como esta en abierto la gente lo sabra, y yo si quiero te doy una paliza, pero por sed de venganza, nada mas...tienes seguro medico?   :Lol:  




> -En los videos tenemos que hablar?? y poner musica?


en el video puedes hacer lo que quieras, lo que te haga sentir mas a gusto, algo innovador, algo tipico, tu charla, la del libro, con musica de fondo, con solo musica...como quieras, con tal que se vea magia   :Wink:

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Si me inscribo al concurso en el mes de enero, despues cuando llegue el mes que tenemos que mandar los videos me puedo salir del concurso??


No lo entiendo, ¿para que quieres inscribirte si luego piensas borrarte?. ¿Tienes miedo al ridiculo? ¿A hacerlo muy mal? No te preocupes porque yo acapararé toda la atención en ese sentido. Asi que tranquilo.



> que pasa si no envio ningun video??


Estamos barajando dos opciones: primera, el usuario que se inscriba y no mande video, será castigado con 100 latigazos inflingidos en un lugar público, grabado en video y posteriormente subido al foro para disfrute del resto de usuarios. Y segunda opción, se abrirá un post específico en el foro para poder insultar libremente y sin ningún tipo de censura a todos los que se rajen con el beneplacito del Administrador y los Moderadores. De momento no se descarta utilizar ambas opciones al mismo tiempo. Espero haber resuelto tus dudas.

Al resto de preguntas creo Ella te las ha contestado correctamente.

Por cierto, que nadie piense que estoy hablando en broma. Porque no lo es. Como podreis apreciar no he puesto ninguna carita sonriente en ningún lado. Saludos.

----------


## JoeKaos

Dos cosas:

*Primera*




> y yo si quiero te doy una paliza, pero por sed de venganza, nada mas...tienes seguro medico?


Ella me das miedo... :-(

*Segunda*

No se si lo habreis contestado ya, pero hay tantas respuestas en este hilo que no se puede encontrar nada: Se pueden hacer juegos que impliquen el uso de cartas blancas?

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## Xavi-Z

> No se si lo habreis contestado ya, pero hay tantas respuestas en este hilo que no se puede encontrar nada: Se pueden hacer juegos que impliquen el uso de cartas blancas?:


Tienes razón son tantas páginas ya, a veces hasta a mi se me olvidan las cosas que hemos hablado  :Wink:  .... Y sí, está permitido el uso de cualquier material trucado.

----------


## to

Creo que hya que poner como regla un catelito que diga www.magiapotagia.com y el nombre de usuario, asi se evita que la gente... ¿se entiende?

Saludos

----------


## Mr Poza

Pues me apunto yo tambien al concurso de cartomagia. tengo un par de meses para pensar en algo y grabarlo. QUE TENSION!!!!!! jajajaja

Nos vemos

----------


## YaGo

> Pues me apunto yo tambien al concurso de cartomagia. tengo un par de meses para pensar en algo y grabarlo. QUE TENSION!!!!!! jajajaja
> 
> Nos vemos


¿Y a qué nivel te apuntas?

Como te metas en iniciado estamos listos   :Oops:  

Otro buen mago al festival, esto marcha  :D

----------


## Mago Aranda

hola xavi-z .. a todos feliz año... por cuestion de trabajo creo que no voy a poder grabar lo que yo queria en el concurso..estoy muy liado con mi nuevo repertorio de efectos de salon y el 8 de febrero empiezo a dar clases de ilusionismo en alicante .  no se si podre  grabar en todos los apartados  por estar tan liado.. ..en fin lo intentare  :Smile1:

----------


## 46u5t1n

Tras arduas deliberaciones me voy a apuntar:

Cartomagia	Nivel: Iniciado.

No obstante, quiero dejar claro que mi nivel sería mucho menor al de un iniciado, si bien es verdad que estoy en la magia desde hace más de un año, no he podido compartir físicamente mis técnicas y conocimientos con algún otro mago y estoy aprendiendo por mi cuenta yo solo con ayuda de algún que otro libro, de los cuales solo me he leido “Cartomagia Fundamental” de Vicente Canuto. 
Veo esta una gran oportunidad para que otros magos con más experiencia que yo me corrijan de unos lados y me riñan por otros para crecer como mago.
En otros puntos, como por ejemplo la del jurado y el método de votación. Me parece que la mejor es la del jurado que opine sobre los diferentes aspectos de la sesión o rutina que se realice. El voto del público pienso que estaría bien para conocer la opinión “semiprofana” que podamos dar, pero aún queda en el aire y parece que es poco sólida la manera de influir en el resultado.

Bueno, espero que se apunte más gente al festival. Como se dice en mi pueblo “tonto el último, mariconazo el primero” (es solo una expresión, Xavi-Z)

----------


## 46u5t1n

Por ahí leí algo de una placa que no sonaba. No tiene nada que ver con el micro, sino con el tipo de bios que tengas y la placa. Las Bios AMI cuando no dan pitidos son fallo de alimentación. De todas formas busca en la página de la bios y el fabricante de la placa base.
Otra cosa es que no hayas conectado el Speaker, pero creo que una persona con un hostin en Internet sabrá eso...

----------


## Ella

*otra votacion:*

-*jurado* vota como dijo xavi, del 1-al 10 todos los videos presentados en el concurso segun:
tecnica
presentacion
originalidad
construccion
se suman los puntos totales a cada video

-*voto de los mienbros del foro* 3 videos de cada apartado obligatoriamente, otorgando a uno 3 puntos, a otro 2 y al siguiente 1.
se suman los votos populares y se hacen publicos los del jurado.

-al video que fue mas votado por el publico se le suman 3 puntos a los puntos que tiene dados por el jurado, al 2º mas votado se ls suman 2 y al 3º mas votado se le suma 1.

- los 3 videos con mas puntos de un apartado seran los correspondientes 1º,2º y3º puesto de ese apartado.

*ejemplo:* 
--voto total por jurado: 
video A 20 puntos 
video B 20 puntos 
video C 12 puntos 
video D 5 puntos 
video E 1 puntos
(ya tenemos los posibles 1º,2º, y 3º de un apartado, por ejemplo magia de cerca) 

----Voto popular: 

video A 40 puntos 
Video B 55 puntos 
Video C 20 puntos 
video D 12 puntos 
video E 100 puntos 
--- recuento de votos: 
video A= 20 (jurado) +1 (por ser el 3º mas votado en el voto popular)= 21 puntos 
Video B = 20 (jurado) + 2 (por ser el 2º mas votado en el voto pupular)= 22 puntos 
Video C= 12 (jurado) + 0 (por no estar entre los mas votado en el voto pupular)= 12 puntos 
Video D= 5 (jurado) + 0 (por no estar entre los 3 primeros del voto popular) = 5 puntos 
VIdeo E= 1 (jurado) + 3 (opr ser el 1º mas votado del voto pupular)= 4 puntos 

___Videos Ganadores___ 

1º Video B con 22 puntos 
2º Video A con 21 puntos 
3º Video C con 12 puntos 

*opinion:*
-me gustaria que opinarais sobre el sistema de votaciones, daos cuenta que no se sabe aun si sera el concurso en abierto o en cerrado en el area secreta. 
yo preferiria que sea en abierto.
si se hace en el area secreta votara practicamente las mismas personas que participan, aparte muchas de ellas no tienen acceso aun a esta area y otras tantas que estan barajando la posibilidad de participar tampoco.
-este sistema de recuento final de votos en el que se suma 3 puntos al mas votado y por tanto, el mayor peso lo lleva la votacion del jurado, evitaria cualquier tipo de favoritismo o temor a que se registre gente solo para votar (que no creo que pase).
aparte de otras cosas que ya dije y repito:
"esta seria una forma de evitar no solo favoritismos, o premiar por nuestra ignorancia, no todo el mundo busca ver MAGIA en un video, no todo el mundo tiene una misma escala de valores, ni ha recibido una leccion teorica, si no tambien la dejadez,es decir: seguramente el concurso este en el area abierta, y deberia ser asi, no solo para que vote todo el mundo, si no para que sirva de atraccion (por llamarlo de alguna forma). entonces, si entra alguien que entra poco o es nuevo en el foro, no va a ponerse a ver todos los videos, mirara cuales son los 5 mas votados y dara su voto a estos. 
y no seria nada justo."

- *por favor opinad!!!*

----------


## ExTrEm0

Ella, estoy contigo, yo asi lo veo muy bien y esta claro (o me supongo) que el concurso será en "abierto" (digo yo). Yo estoy de acuerdo con todo, Gracias por molestarte tanto ELLA  :Wink1:

----------


## Mr Poza

Hola. Lo primero que queria decir es que Yago es un pelota y un exagerado.

Luego que llevar llevo algo mas d 2 años pero tampoco mucho mas. ponedme en senior si quereis...

Ahora voy a opinar sobre las votaciones. No me pareceria bien que los concursantes votaran a videos de la misma categoria a la que ellos han mandado un video, mas que nada xq igual se vota de una forma interesada, pensando en cual podria ganar.

Otra cosa que no entiendo bien es lo del area secreta, cero que a parte del foro se habla de cosas que muchos no sabemos. El mensaje anterior d claudia hace referencia a colgar los videos en el area secreta. Yo no podria colgarlos, antes tenia el acceso pero me lo han quitado... Me lo tenia que haber pedido a los reyes.

Por ahora nada mas, a ver si despues d los examenes me pongo a pensar.

----------


## miguelajo

Poza yo tampoco tengo acceso al area secreta...tranquilo...
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Xavi-Z

Bueno, creo que podemos dejar cerrado el sistema de votación. Quedaría de la siguiente forma:

 :!: *Votación del jurado* 
Será a foro cerrado (hasta la finalización del período de votación), es decir, sólo los miembros del jurado podrán entrar en este apartado que estará dividido en cinco secciones cartomagia, numismagia, close-up, ilusiones varias y magia manipulativa. Una vez finalizado el período de votaciones se abrirá a todos los usuarios. Cada uno de los miembros del jurado realizará un comentario de cada video y otorgarán puntaciones del 1 al 10 en cuatro apartados: 

Técnica. 
Presentación. 
Originalidad.
Construcción de la Rutina. 

La suma en cada uno de estos apartados dará una puntuación total al video. La suma de las puntuaciones de cada jurado será la Puntuación Final del video. Se que este método es muy trabajoso para los miembros del jurado ya que tiene que puntuar todos los videos individualmente pero es el que más se ajusta a la filosofía del concurso que es aprender. Sabremos donde falla una rutina, por ejemplo, si está mal presentada, construida o técnicamente mal ejecutada. 

Para facilitar el recuento de puntos, se nombrará un portavoz del jurado que será el encargado, antes de abrir el foro al todo el mundo, de colocar la lista con las puntuaciones totales de todos los videos en cada categoría. 

:!:*Votación popular.* 
Una vez que comience el período de votaciones abriré un hilo de donde se irán contabilizando los votos y todos los usuarios votarán los tres videos que más les gusten en cada categoría, otorgando tres puntos al primero, dos puntos al segundo y un punto al tercero, es obligatorio que cada usuario vote en todas las categorias, es decir, se considerará voto nulo el voto de un usuario que, por ejemplo, vote sólo en cartomagia y numismagia. De la suma total saldrá el ganador de cada categoría que recibirá tres puntos extras, el segundo recibirá dos puntos y el tercero un punto.

La *Clasificación Definitiva* del festival será el resultado de sumar los puntos totales del jurado más los puntos recibidos por los ganadores del voto popular, tal y como ha explicado Ella. Con lo que tendremos un ganador por categoría a concurso.

*-----------------------------------------*

Ahora por otro lado: Mariano ha comentado que él participará con tres premios (un primero y dos segundos premios) por lo que posteriormente habría que seleccionar un sólo ganador entre todas las categorías a concurso para que recibiese ese primer premio. Tambien ha comentado que los participantes en el Festival tienen que tener acceso al area secreta (es decir, cincuenta mensajes sutanciales y foto de avatar) y que para probar que los videos están grabados para el festival debe ponerse un cartel especifico o hablar algo en la grabación referente al concurso o al foro.

Si quereis podemos comentar esto último.

----------


## Mr Poza

Una duda mas, el voto "popular" quien vota, solo los que participan, solo los q no participan, solo los que sean del area secreta, solo los q sean dl area secreta y no participen....  vamos que hay que especificarlo.

Otra cosa, apuntame tambien a numismagia que voy a grabar algo. 

Nos vemos

----------


## Ella

> Una duda mas, el voto "popular" quien vota, solo los que participan, solo los q no participan, solo los que sean del area secreta, solo los q sean dl area secreta y no participen....  vamos que hay que especificarlo.
> 
> Otra cosa, apuntame tambien a numismagia que voy a grabar algo. 
> 
> Nos vemos


segun mi forma el voto popular lo hara todo aquel que este registrado en el foro, ahora bien, si mariano pone esto en el area secreta lo hara solo las personas que tienen aceso a esta.
por eso mismo os estamos explicando las sugerencias de mariano para que deis vuestra opinion si os parece bien, mal, o alternativas, y los porque, espero que colaboreis.
yo ya he dicho que el concurso deberia estar en el foro abierto y he dado los porques dentro de ellos creo que el mas importante es que en el area secreta solo votaria gente de esta seccion que practicamente son los mismo que participan, vamos, que somos pocos, en varano votamos 17 personas, eso no plasma el pensamiento general de un foro (ya que por eso se hace el voto) no solo porque somos solamente unos pocos los mienbros del area secreta frente al total de activos usuarios, si no que somos escogidos al pasar un limite de mensajes, contenido de mensajes y uso de foto en el avatar.
con respecto a los premios, por ahora la gente que se ha aputnado ha sido desinterezadamante, nadie ha sabido que habrian premios y yo a la hora de avisar por mp sobre el concurso para que la gente se anime a participar nunca lo comente.
mariano tendria que decir quien eligira esos 3 ganadores de premios, logicamente el jurado no se tiene que ver obligado a elegirlos si no quiere o discrepa por alguna razon, ya que pienso yo, que alguien que haga magia callejera dificilmente pueda competir con una rutina de creacion propia en la que el mago se ha comido el coco todo el dia pensando que hablar o hacer para enlazar los juegos...digo yo, y recordemos que tenemos gente con mas de diez años en magia (incluso alguno vive de eso) en senior. o si no por que estamos divididos en categorias: cartomagia, numismagia, general, cerca...

----------


## TOTEM

Yo creo que lo de los premios es lo que menos importa ya que los que nos hemos apuntado lo hemos hecho simplemente por diversión y por aprender y con eso ya tenemos bastante premio. 
Lo que si que veo una faena es lo del area privada, porque en mi caso yo no tengo acceso a ella y lo que no me voy a poner a hacer es a escribir x mensajes a lo tonto para llegar a 50, ademas no creo que haciendo eso Mariano me dejase acceder al area secreta. Ademas ni tan siquiera podría ver los videos y eso es de lo que mas me apetece.
Por todo esto creo que se deberia de dejar el la zona de libre acceso, ademas con ver los videos no hay ningun peligro de que se descubra ningun secreto si el jurado los visualiza antes de colgarlos por si a alguno de los novatos se nos notase "algo".

----------


## trib

Yo estoy deacuerdo con TOTEM, yo tampoco tengo acceso al area secreta (todabia) y me gustaria saber quienes van a ser los miembros del jurado y añadir el tema de los videos, primero que los vea el jurado antes de colgarlos por si acaso se "notase" algo, ya se entiende. Pues lo dicho adelante con el concurso lo de los votos a mi me parece totalmente correcto. Que gane el mejor jaja
Un saludo

----------


## yiye_05

Aber aber que no me entero de na pero que na. Los videos se subiran durante abril en el hosting de jinroh y durante ese tiempo nadie podra ver los videos de los demas ¿no? despues en mayo toda la gente podra ver todos los videos en el hosting ¿me equivoco? y se votara por una parte el jurado siguiendo el sistema de votacion ya dicho y por otra parte los participantes (decidme si me equivoco ya que este es mi punto de vista)y luego los de mas votos seran los ganadores.

 Asi de simple.

Entonces el concurso no habra que hacerlo en la seccion de videos. Por otra parte creo que se deberia de abrir un tema(en su momento) para votar tipo encuesta y que aparezca una lista de todos los videos con su autorseparados por categorias y al lado de cada uno tres circulitos para marcar: uno con 3 puntos otro con dos puntos y otro con un punto entoces el votante marca las tres la da al boton de siguiente o el de e votao o algo similar y ya ha votado. Los resultados de la votacion popular no se daran a conocer hasta que se cierre el plazo de votar.

y este es mi punto de vista en la votacion

un saludo yiye



PD: el votante votara 3,2y1 punto a cada video por secciones o solo se pueden votar 3 videos en general :Confused:

----------


## Platiquini

Quiero agradecer a Xavi Z, Ella y Jin Roh (no sé si me dejo a alguien, perdóneseme) las energías que están depositando en esta maravillosa empresa.
Si os digo la verdad, el hecho de que se use uno u otro sistema de votación a mí no me preocupa demasiado, pues mi principal motivación es participar, divertirme y terminar con algunas rutinitas maravillosamente aprendidas. Su importancia tiene, claro está, pero vamos, que me he leído por encima el sistema y ¡estoy de acuerdo!
Apuntarme en ilusiones varias, que por presión de Ella tendré que hacer unas rutinitas de cuerdas...   :Lol:

----------


## 2 de trebol

me parece muy acertada la manera de botar pero...una question si el jurado congratula los videos del 1-10 y luego stan los votos del publico en si...es que, a ver, veo una de las muestras insignificante, poruqe si votan 50 personas el video A y el jurado cree que el video B es el mejor el A, aunque A tuviera un 4 segun el jurado...el video A se llevaria la palma...es una observacion, luego espero por dios que no pase se podria botar por favoritismos...o no se es por decirlo de alguna manera espero que no pase es un poco absurdo, 

tambien seria conveniente que se publicaran los nombres del jurado, si mas no para saber quienes son los que tienen el don de la palabra, y supongo que ellos estaran excluidos del concurso, en todo caso si quisieran participar, que solo participaran en una de las categorias, siendo excluidos de la misma para ejercer de jurado.

animo a todo aquel que no este seguro de si mismo a apuntarse al concurso no digais que soys malos y que no teneis nivel, simplemente divertiros un poco.

saludos magos!

pd: aplaudo a xavi-Z y a ella por su trabajo

----------


## kraken69

o.k vamos a ver, normalmente los que participamos en este foro constantemente sabemos que tenemos que tener minino 50 mensajes y como tal creo que ya se discutio este tema de acceso al os videos, afortunadamente yo ya cuento con el acceso y creo que Mariano podría atender las peticiones a los que ya cuentan con este numero de mensajes y desean participar, a los que no lo tienen propongo que, se le envíen los videos a Mariano a alguna dirección de correo especial, y el decida quien ya esta apto para participar, de ese modo, incluso podría el participante ganarse el acceso a el área secreta sin llegar a 50m, claro siempre y cuando suba y se vea su rostro para ver que es el efectivamente y que no se no te en sus pocos o muchos mensajes que es un simple curioso , de esta manera se notara el grado que tiene (skill) o de interés verdadero y se podrá inscribir sin problemas mediante un mensaje de aceptación enviado en mp, en mi caso si no tuviera acceso al area secreta me esforzaría un poco para poder participar el problema podria radicar en que tanto tiempo tiene Mariano para poder estar checando los videos y dando accesos, por otro lado se podría proponer a alguna persona lo suficientemente conocida y con tiempo suficiente, para dicho trabajo y de esta manera poder darles los accesos por medio de Mariano al area de videos, en el caso de las votaciones me parese que se podria votar a manera de encuesta entre todos lo que participamos no se, es mi opinión, saludos a todos…

----------


## Ella

kraken, en efecto, eso se puede solucionar, pero si se hace el concurso en el area secreta votaria solo la gente de alli, y seria un concurso para los participantes del area secreta y no para el foro de magia, para que toda la gente lo vea, disfrute y si tiene ocacion aprenda, por que no...el voto popular reflejaria la opinion de los mienbros del area, no la opinion de un foro con cientos de participantes, ya que votarian menos de 20 personas.

----------


## Ella

*trebol*: "poruqe si votan 50 personas el video A y el jurado cree que el video B es el mejor el A, aunque A tuviera un 4 segun el jurado...el video A se llevaria la palma...es una observacion" 

eso era un ejemplo para que se vea que el voto popular tiene importancia, si no, el jurado elegiria y la gente no votaria.
*yiye*: "Por otra parte creo que se deberia de abrir un tema(en su momento) para votar tipo encuesta y que aparezca una lista de todos los videos con su autorseparados por categorias y al lado de cada uno tres circulitos para marcar..."

-lo que yo habia pensado es que mariano nos abra dentro del foro un tema con el nombre de "festival de magiapotagia" (estara cerrado)como los que hay ya (bienvenido a magiapotagia).
alli habrian 2 temas, videos y votacion.
dentro del tema videos habra un post para cada apartado: numismagia, cartomagia, magia general, de cerca, manipulacion.
en votacion habran lod post  de: voto popular y otro del jurado (jurado-numismagia, jurado-cartomagia etc)
-en el mes de abril cada concursante subira su video al servidor de jimroh donde esta ya todo ordenador por carpetas, para que cada persona ponga el video en la carpeta de su apartado, como tambien el sistema no te deja descargar o borrar los archivos.
-en mayo se permitira a todo el mundo ver los videos y por tanto cada participante escribira el link a su video en el post de su modalidad dentro de la seccion.
-los mienbros del jurado seran los unicos con acceso al post de "jurado" donde haran los votos.
-los usuarios del foro escribiran sus votos(cuando ya todos los participantes hayan puesto el link) puntuando dando 1,2 o3 puntos a tres videos de cada apartado obligatoriamente para evitar que hayan unos mas votados que otros (seguro que todos votariamos solo en cartomagia).si alguan persona vota solo a un apartado (por ejemplo numismagia) se le avisa por mp y si no lo rectifica en un tiempo dado se le borrara el voto. de esta forma tambien se fomenta que la gente vea antes todos los videos antes de votar
-cuando se terminen las votaciones se abrira el acceso a todo el mundo del post de "jurado" para que vean las votaciones de los mismo a la vez que las opiniones.

pd:ahora xavi dira los mienbros del jurado...a mi no me cuadran las cuentas

----------


## ExTrEm0

Mas o menos estoy de acuerdo con el sistema pero eso de que solo esté en el area secreta no lo veo bien, porque entonces solo votaran unos pocos (como ya han dicho). No creo que sea nada malo presentar el concurso en el foro para todos los publicos, incluso asi a lo mejor la gente se anima mas y practica mucho mas para intentar imitarnos (sin animo de tirarme flores). Me refiero que si la gente ve buenas rutinas y tal pues puede que la gente no deje la magia tan de lado y se concentre mas en ella (digo yo)

Otra cosa que no me gusta es lo del cartelito de magiapotagia...  :shock:  CREO que a todos se nos va a ver la cara en el video y tal, no creo que alguien vaya a coger un video que no es de él y colgarlo porque ademas de ultrainmaduro (palabra inventada ahora mismo  :Smile1:  ) pues se notaria y tal porque la mayoria de los videos tendran presentacion y tal... No se, lo del cartel ese no me convence.

La idea de ELLA yo tambien la habia pensado, que se haga una seccion especifica para el "Festival". Es una muy buena idea para tener organizado todo, y luego ahi se pondran los links de los videos que irán dirigidos al hosting de Jinroh (creo que asi es mejor). 

Un saludo y gracias a ELLA por avisarme

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno bueno bueno, como se a puesto todo. Ya he vuelto de Tenerife de mis minivacaciones (más que merecidas, por supuesto  8) ) y está todo muy candente pero casi casi resuelto.
 Del tema de votaciones (gracias Ella por el link) no puedo quejarme mucho; a fin de cuentas el sistema del jurado es casi lo que yo propuse y me encanta la idea de que todos los videos tengan la oportunudad de ser criticados a conciencia por ojos expertos, aunque, como espero, me pongan a parir jejeje.

 En cuanto al tema de si el acceso debe ser en el area secreta o libre, tengo mis dudas. A mi me gustaría que fuera libre del todo, pero eso ya sabemos los problemas que pueden conllevar. El caso contrario, como muy bien han dicho, podría ser que fuéramos muy pocos.  Quizá una solución fuera que pudieran votar todos los del area secreta MAS los participantes en alguna categoría fueran o no del area secreta. Es decir, por participar YA tienes el derecho a votar. 

 Luego después, una vez finalizados los votos, se podrían dejar los videos en libre acceso para que cualquier usuario pudiera verlos (con consentimiento del autor y sin que se enseñe nada). Creo que así todos ganan, no sé.

----------


## JoeKaos

Bueno yo voy por partes:

El sistema de votación me parece el adecuado, es simple y a la vez efectivo, y ademas tampoco hay que pensar mucho en eso, porque no es lo que más importa ahora.

En cuanto a la propuesta de Mariano de hacerlo en el area secreta no estoy muy de acuerdo, estoy más bien con Ella, con la idea de hacerlo a foro abierto, porque así habrá más personas que puedan participar y también votar. Y lo que ha dicho Mariano de poner un papel al lado que ponga algo como magiapotagia me parece bien, para evitar plagios ¬¬ (no miro a nadie).

Pues eso, un saludo y que durmais bien :D

----------


## Patito

Me parece bien a mí también el sistema de votación, aunque tengo que discrepar con la postura de Mariano con el tema del área secreta (más que nada porque yo aún no estoy dentro), y limitaría los concursantes...
Con respecto a lo de hablar o poner un papelito o lo que sea me parece bien, no sea que alguien vaya a coger un vídeo de Oz, Lennart Green, Tamariz o peña así y diga que lo ha hecho él... :mrgreen: (ji, ji, ji).

Bueno, un saludo a todos.

----------


## Samuel magic

Estoy de acuerdo con eso, el cartel o un pequeño papel que diga magiapotagia.com, vendria de lujo, porque como dijo joekaos, se evitarian plagios, o si alguien en algun sitio que no sea acá, ve el cartel sabrá de magiapotagia y habran más magos integrados en este foro.
En cuanto a las votaciones, todo ok.
aunque creo que deberian de ser en el foro abierto.

 :Wink:

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Foro abierto los videos de acuerdo, lo de la votación me quedo bastante claro y creo que es una forma bastante buena. ¿Cuando se sabrán quienes conforman el jurado? Ahhh, y por cierto, como será lo de la premiación, me refiero a que sucede si gana alguien que no es de España, por ejemplo Argentino, venezolano o como en mi caso Chileno.? ¿se le enviara igual y el premiado corre con los gastos de envío?  ¿o no?
Saludos

----------


## kraken69

me parese perfecto lo de el sistema de votación y puntos que propone Ella, y aclarando el punto acerca de la sección de videos, supongo que por alguna razón técnica no se puede abrir un post donde se pueda ver los videos, o si se puede :Confused:  si es así pues nada mas basta con abrir un post con el tema del festival con las características correspondiente y ahí colgar los videos sin embargo, me sigue preocupando el hecho de que alguien mal intencionado se avive y se piratee los trucos, aunque quiero suponer que la gran mayoría de los que aqui escribimos tenemos la suficiente ética como para poner todo nuestro empeño e independientemente del nivel mágico en el que nos encontremos, tratar de subir un video de el mejor truco que tengamos hasta ahora, yo por mi parte no tengo aun el nivel que quisiera pero lo que si tengo es la intención de hacer el mejor papel que pueda en mi nivel por supuesto.
 Con respecto al papelito de magiapotagia creo que no seria problema y en cuanto a los premios la verdad a mi me tiene sin cuidado ya que para mi lo importante es participar y al mismo tiempo compartir mi afición con todos ustedes que entienden de este arte saludos......

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Realmente a mi también me tienen sin cuidado, pero note que no habían tomado en cuenta esa particularidad. 
Saludos

----------


## Villegona

Me parece perfecto el sistema de votacion para dar los puntos 
A mi personalmente me gustaria que el concurso no estuviera en el area secreta para que así participara mas gente además  cuando acabe el concurso se puede pasar al area secreta y ya está
Otra cosa que nadie comenta es que me parece bien que se lleve un premio la persona que mas videos ha subido al foro, para mi pensar tiene mérito saber muchos juegos y además grabarlos y como no subirlos al foro

Está es mi humilde opinion

----------


## El_caos

bien bien bien,,,,,,, antes de todo gracias a Ella por el Link,,, ahora a lo medular,,, respecto a las votacionenes y el procedimiento, estimo que es el más adecuado para este tipo de eventos, ya que se hace más universal y equitativo,,,,,,

En cuanto al acceso de todos los participantes y tengan o no acceso al área secreta ,,, creo que sí deberían votar, ya que recordemos que alguna vez nosotros tambien fuimos uno de ellos y con ojos "casí profanos" pueden llegar a ser una impresión bastante interesante,,,,,


yiye pregunta :?:  
PD: el votante votara 3,2y1 punto a cada video por secciones o solo se pueden votar 3 videos en general :Confused: ....

segun entiendo hay que votar en todas las categorias por tres videos, calificando uno con 3 puntos, otro con 2 y un tercero con 1,,, insisto por cada categoria,,,,,

Ahora bien,,,, 
¿También existirá un voto "popular" para las categorias Senior?

Y respecto al jurado
¿Quienes serán?

PD: Si bien abran votaciones debido a lo cual algunos llegaran a la final   y seran ganadores,,,,
A lo mejor se podría hacerce una especie de primera selección de videos que pasen a la final(así como en los FESTIVALES, ja ja ja ), de los cuales podamos volver a votar o tal vez ahi solamente exista el voto popular, ya que el jurado abra elegido a los mejores, según lo estimen, y tambien con todos los que tenemos acceso al área secreta, aunque ya que me imagina el trabajo que significa y la difícil labor para el Jurado.

No sé, es solo mi opinión, y adelante, ya que igual me estoy dando trabajo desde ya para disfrutar de este festival de magia,,,,


Finalmente agradecer a los que estan por detras de la organización, especialmente a ti Xavi-Z y  Ella, y a los colaboradores Magos.......

----------


## Ella

mienbros del jurado:

David Redondo
Marcos Ginel Calderón
Ignoto
Gabi
Manolo Talman
Ivan Manso
Mago Kiko

aprovecho para agradecerles su participacion para ayudarnos.
Fueron elegidos a nuestro criterio y aceptaron porque les gusto la idea en si, no por ser parte del foro, por eso alguno hay que no es usuario habitual del mismo pero se ha comprometido a cumplir con su funcion de voto en mayo

----------


## yiye_05

Hola muchas gracias Ella por la aclaracion pero me viene la misma duda que la de El_caos se vota por una parte a senior y por otra a novel o todos a la vez :Confused:  se hace voto popular a senior tambien :Confused: ?


Un saludo yiye

----------


## Ella

> Hola muchas gracias Ella por la aclaracion pero me viene la misma duda que la de El_caos se vota por una parte a senior y por otra a novel o todos a la vez se hace voto popular a senior tambien?
> 
> 
> Un saludo yiye


por separado, 3 de senior, 3 videos de novel
si al final quedan los senior con poca gente (2o3 participantes) si quereis hacemos que se elija solo un video de cada apartado..como querais

----------


## mago alber

David Redondo 
Marcos 
Ignoto 
Gabi 
Manolo Talman 
Ivan Manson 
Mago Kiko 


Algo mas :Confused: ?  :shock:  :shock:  jeje, un jurado de p.... madre!! Aprovechar los consejos de estos 7 CRACKS para mejorar a todos los que participeis!!!

PD: Alomejor me apunto a cartomagia, si consigo la cámara, aun tengo que hacer unas llamaditas, que ahora todas las personas con camara están desaparecidas!, con lo que sea os cuento, antes del plazo!  :Wink1:

----------


## Manolo Talman

Mariano, yo opino que esta mal poner la parte de votaciones en el area secreta, en primer lugar porque ocasionaria un sesgo en las votaciones.
En segundo... porque ni siquiera el jurado podremos entrar.

Este es un concurso con la finalidad principal de pasarlo bien y aprender entre todos, donde ademas este foro va a obtener mas publicidad gracias a el ¿no opinas que seria injusto para los participantes y peor para ti al mismo tiempo? 

Creo que hablo en nombre de todos, y que por tanto si la mayoria opina que no se debe poner en el area secreta deberias hacerles caso  :Wink1:  

Un magico saludo

Manolo Talman.

----------


## Iván Manso

Iván Manson no, Iván Manso sí, jeje

Un saludo

IvI

----------


## to

Bien, me acabo de enterar que el concurso se uqiere hacer por area secreta, lo cual me parece mal, ya que como dijeron, no habria muchos par ticipantes, admas de ser simpre los mismos.
+

Saludos y Area abierta!!!

----------


## YaGo

> Iván Manson no, Iván Manso sí, jeje
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> IvI


Hombreeeeeeee, Iván, ¡cuánto tiempo!
Hacía mucho que no te veía por aquí.

Sobre lo del área secreta, mmm, se me está ocurriendo una cosa que lo mismo os parece buena.
Se trata de hacer un subforo "Festival" en que TODOS podrían acceder a ver los vídeos, PERO en el cual sólo podrían votar el jurado (muy buen jurado por cierto) y los CONCURSANTES. Esto haría (en mi opinión) que mucha más gente se apuntara al festival y además filtraríamos el voto "profano", esto es , el voto de gente que accediera al foro únicamente para ver los vídeos y votara sin conocimiento de causa.

Lo mismo esta propuesta no vale, pero me acabo de levantar y es lo primero que se me ha ocurrido. Si os vale bien, sino, pues también.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Aunque ya lo he hecho personalmente, lo primero quiero dar las gracias aquí a Ivan, Manolo, Gabi, Ignoto, Kiko , David y Marcos por participar en este proyecto, cuando nos veamos me invitaré a algo (a medias con Claudia).  :Wink: 

Ahora, sobre el tema de área secreta sí o no. Este hilo se abrió como sugerencia para la sección de videos, que está en el área secreta y en su momento esta sección se pasó a esta zona por razones que muchos conocéis (recordad el post con cien respuestas que abrió Yago en su momento). Yo me pregunto ¿todos los que opinasteis en este hilo que había que hacer algo ahora no pensáis lo mismo? Sinceramente creo que las razones se mantienen, me resultaría paradójico que estando los videos en el área secreta el concurso se realizase a foro abierto. No estoy defendiendo que se haga en el área secreta, estoy reflexionando sobre esta cuestión porque estoy abierto a cualquier posibilidad. Quizás para los usuarios que aún no tienen acceso a esta área esto les suponga una motivación más para aportar cosas al foro lo que beneficiaría al foro en general.

----------


## RESTIN

yo estoy de acuerdo cono yago creo que hacer un subforo donde todos puedan entrar pero solo los concursantes y jurado votar seria lo mejor.
saludos resi

----------


## Ella

> Yo me pregunto ¿todos los que opinasteis en este hilo que había que hacer algo ahora no pensáis lo mismo?l.


es muy distinto, en la seccion de videos los videos no estan currados, antes se subia uno cada dos por tres sin preocuparse por hacer magia o pulir la tecnica, este caso es difereten
por otra parte, el hacer una seccion de videos es para ayudar, y que mas libertad que en el area secreta donde peudes explicar detalladamente cada movimiento o hablar del movimiento que haces que esta mal sin que un profano lo lea.
he alli la diferencia
el jurado hara un comentario del video, te dira que cosas puedes hacer de alternativas o trabajar mas, no te dira: sube la carta top y marca con el dedo su lugar mientras con la motra mano...entiendes :Confused: 

*pensad en esto:*

en el area secreta hay como mucho 15 personas 
de esas 15 a algunos le da igual el festival
otros no veran *tooodos los videos*, a lo mejor los mas votados si 
de esos votaran algunos y otros no 
de los que votan alguno no se entaran que hay que votar en todas las categorias y se les anulara el voto, en toal, que...votarian 3 personas?? 

jaja, esto parece la edad media: solo votan los nobles...representa la imagen del pueblo?  :Lol:

----------


## Xavi-Z

> esto parece la edad media: solo votan los nobles...representa la imagen del pueblo?


El sistema de votaciones está cerrado si seguimos dando vueltas a las cosas no avanzamos nada. No entiendo muy bien eso de que en el area secreta solo hay quince personas. ¿Que siempre escriben los mismos? Es cierto. Pero  ¿no se habló en su momento de hacer un zona secreta de calidad? Fijate en los post que hay abiertos en Brainstorming, son todos buenisimos y sin embargo no tienen participación (el analisis de Gabi de Agua y Aceite tiene sólo tres intervenciones de otros usuarios lo que me parece increible). 

Ya me da igual donde se haga el festival si en area secreta o en abierto. Todo esto surgió también como una forma de fomentar la intervención de los usuarios en la sección de videos porque siempre son los mismos los que mandan (Juan, YaGo, Samuel, Palmer...) Si revisas las dos primeras paginas del foro de videos ¿cuantos usuarios han mandado videos? ¿Seis?. No me extiendo más porque me voy de tema, pero sabes de sobra lo que pienso. 

En este hilo se dijeron cosas muy interesantes pero luego nadie hizo nada de lo que se habló, se quedó todo en la foto y en pasar los videos a la zona secreta.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=2537

Por cierto, yo también estoy en contra de que sólo voten los nobles.  :twisted:

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> esto parece la edad media: solo votan los nobles...representa la imagen del pueblo? 
> 
> 
> El sistema de votaciones está cerrado si seguimos dando vueltas a las cosas no avanzamos nada. No entiendo muy bien eso de que en el area secreta solo hay quince personas


Me refiero a que si estan los videos en el area secreta solo los veran la gente del area secreta y por tanto votara la gente del area secreta que no son tanto como todo el foro, son pocos ya que han tenido que pasar un examen de numero de mensajes, de contenido de mensajes y tener avatar, por ejemplo ni magomago o miguel ajo podrian votar ya que no tienen acceso a ella.
somos mas de dos mil usuarios!! no los tenemos que marginar.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Clau, yo no estoy en contra de hacer el concurso en el foro abierto, estoy analizando los pros y contras de las dos opciones porque sabes que no me gusta cerrarme en banda y prefiero discutir las cosas. Hacerlo en el area secreta tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes y lo mismo sucede con lo otro. Ahora mismo casi todo el mundo esta a favor de hacerlo en abierto, pero solo tú das razones de porque y ya las conocía porque las hemos hablado. En cualquier caso, como es la primera vez que hacemos algo así quizás debería tener la mayor participación posible y eso solo se puede hacer en el foro abierto.

Saludos.  :Wink:

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola

En cuanto tenga un minuto libre crearé una sección especial dentro del foro dedicada especialmente al concurso siguiendo el consejo de Ella Y Xavi-z (los felicito a los dos por lo bien que lo estais haciendo)

A ver que les parecen estas propuestas:

Para participar hace falta tener acceso al area secreta (los que se quieran inscribir ahora lo pueden hacer aunque no tenga acceso, pero a la hora de enviar los vídeos ya deberían tener dicho acceso)

El jurado no hace falta que tenga acceso al area secreta ya que los vídeos se pondran en una sección del foro aparte en la que sólo ellos podrán participar.

Una vez que el jurado haya votado yo movería los 3 vídeos más votados por ellos en cada categoría a otra subsección donde ahora todos podrían verlos y votar su preferido (de entre estos pre-seleccionados por el jurado). El voto popular sabría cuales fueron los más votados por el jurado pero no la puntuacion exacta de cada vídeo para evitar influenciarles.

Finalmente se sumarían los votos tal cual el sistema que habeis propuesto y se elegirian los ganadores.

Los vídeos que no hayan quedado entre los pre seleccionados por el jurado se pondrán en el area secreta en la sección de vídeos para que se beneficien de los consejos y comentarios de los demás.

Un saludo

----------


## Manolo Talman

Mariano, me parece limitar el concurso de forma drastica, ¿porque ese empeño de que tengan acceso al area secreta? de verdad que no lo entiendo.

el concurso si lo esta organizando otra gente y que ademas esta dando publicidad a este foro creo que deberia de ser totalmente abierto, y si luego ya quieres poner los videos ganadores en el area secreta vale... pero si no corres el riesgo de desmotivar a quien esta participando y que al final se suspenda el concurso o se lleve a otro lado.

Es solo mi consejo.

un saludo
Manolo Talman.

----------


## Ella

hola marianitoooooooo, veo que te gusto mi mail,ajajaja
si dices:" Una vez que el jurado haya votado yo movería los 3 vídeos más votados por ellos en cada categoría a otra subsección donde ahora todos podrían verlos y votar su preferido (de entre estos pre-seleccionados por el jurado). El voto popular sabría cuales fueron los más votados por el jurado pero no la puntuacion exacta de cada vídeo para evitar influenciarles"
por temor a que hayan videos poco elaborados...solo recordarte que ya todo el mundo conoce la web de jimroh donde pueden verlos sin tener acceso al area secreta   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 
mariano, que hasta abril no hay que entregarlos, todo el mundo ya tiene pensada su rutina y la practica todo el dia, todos valdran la pena de ver...no temas  :P 
nos dejas hacerlo como en la carta(lo dicho en el foro) :Confused: ?vengaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :(  :(  :(  :-(  :-(  :(  :(

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Este es un foro abierto. Ni siquiera se hace una pregunta para entrar al foro, el tema del area secreta es un tema que se habló en su momento y todo el mundo me pidió a gritos que pasara los videos allí porque si no cualquier profano podía poner un vídeo en el que practicamente enseñaba un secreto de tal mal que hacía el efecto o bien no se podían comentar los vídeos con propiedad ya que cualquiera podía leer todo.  En su momento y a mi pesar decidí que tenían razón y pasé los vídeos al area secreta. Hoy en día sólo ponen vídeos unas 6 personas y participan también unas 6 personas haciendo comentarios. 

¿Ahora algunos quieren que cualquiera ponga un vídeo sin probar ningún conocimento mágico? Como ven siempre algunos quieren unas cosas y otros quieren otras, no todo el mundo puede estar contento. Obviamente los que no tienen acceso al area secreta quieren que el concurso sea abierto, es lógico. Y también es lógico que sean más los que no tienen acceso que los que lo  tienen. 

Bueno a mi realmente me da igual, sólo hago una sugerencia que a mi entender es la mejor pero de cualquier manera me parece bien. 

Saludos

----------


## Ella

mariano,pero no es lo mismo leer el1º juego del canuto,grabarse y subirlo a la seccion de videos (como se hacia antes), que hacerlo,practicarlo e intentar asimilarlo durante 3 meses,hasta abril, para participar en el festival, son 2 videos que no tendran ni pizca de comparacion siendo el mismo juego y del mismo libro...no temas nada, solo disfruta  :Wink:

----------


## Xavi-Z

Pues venga, lo hacemos en abierto y probamos la experiencia, a mi me gustaría que se hiciese todos los años. Empecemos con buen pie. Lo hacemos en abierto y después analizamos que tal ha salido todo y si realmente es necesario hacerlo en el área secreta. Y siempre hay tiempo para cambiarlo si surgen problemas(que no creo) ¿os parece bien a todos?

----------


## Ella

*TODO ESTA ARREGLADO*

ya esta chicos, en nada tendremos subforo y alli organizaremos todo para que este ordenado, tanto los mensajes de las personas que se han inscrito como las normas, reglas y demas, asi como una seccion para hacer preguntas y sugerencias.

se tiene que poner un cartel en el principio del video que diga el nombre tanto de la persona como de la rutina, asi como la modalidad y categoria enl a que participa:
*Festival de magia magiapotagia2006*
Nombre: (aqui iria el nick).
Modalidad: (cartomagia-novel por ejemplo, poned ambas cosas).
Rutina: (el titulo de la rutina)

ahora: si alguno tiene el problema de no poder poner un cartel ya que es un video de una actuacion en la calle, teatro, pub...etc, etc, no tengais problemas porque el cartel no tiene que estar presente en toda la rutina, perfectamente podeis grabaros antes en casa o cualquier otro sitio. Si por a o b presentais un video que teneis grabado podeis grabar aparte lo del cartel y con un editor pegarlo al principio del video. ok?
(quedan reservados los derechos de autor   :Lol:  )

----------


## ExTrEm0

Por mi si, en abierto total, y luego si vemos que hay problemas pues ya veremos.

----------


## mago alber

Que mono ha quedado lo del festival xD

(tenía ganas de decirlo)

----------


## Xavi-Z

Despues de tanto trabajo parece que esto marcha estupendamente... uffff... ha costado pero va bien la cosa.

Quedan quince dias para que finalice el período de inscripción.

¡Animaos chicos!  :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

¡Por fin un jurado mixto!
Ya era hora de que se pensara en incluir a los profanos como jurados (esto se habló en no sé dónde ¿no?).
Seis magos y yo.
Que no os pase nada.

----------


## yiye_05

Una sugerencia: Se puede poner ademas del cartel editando el video la misma informacion que figura en el cartel pero hecha a ordenador a modo de creditos porque alomejor en el cartel debido a la calidad de imagen no se ve bien.


Un saludo yiye


PD: Se acepta la mala caligrafia en el cartel :Confused: ? jejeje

----------


## Ella

se acepta la mala caligrafia, pero la letra imprenta puede ser lo mejor, jejejej
y todo lo que se haga para el bien del video esta aceptado, no es obligatorio editar y poner los creditos, pero si se hace sera bien recibido, simpre y cuando pongais tb el papel, buena idea yiye

por cierto, ya que son tantas paginas este post...que tal si estrenamos el subforo de "Festival Magiapotagia 2006"?? asi estara todo mas ordenado y a la gente le sera mas facil encontrar si ya esta contestada su pregunta.

despues del 31 pondremos las normas definitivas tando para la hora de votar, participacion y comportamiento...estamos esperando a ver si se apunta mas gente en senior de manipulacion y demas categorias que estan con 1 o 2 participantes para poder votar como el resto o si no poner en las normas como se votara en esos apartados

----------


## kraken69

o.k ps que bueno que ya  todo se ha dicho, ahora a practicar y a disfrutar del arte y  nos vemos en abril, saludos a todos......  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## rafa_larrosa

donde habria que enviar los videos?
me parece muy buena idea lo del concurso

----------

